# TTC just off the pill buddies



## babycakes1982

Came off the pill July 20th 2010. Was just wonderin if anyone wanted to be TTC buddies?

I've chatted with some gals in similar situation on other threads but thought it might be nice to start a new thread.


----------



## poppie

Hey I came off the pill May 1st 2010. I would love to be your TTC buddie :)


----------



## bjbarrachus

I also stopped taking my pills in may. Then I started charting. My first son (7) no stress, wasn't trying, but wasn't not trying. Now I feel so stressed and obsessed since I started charting. Am I ovualating, am I implanted yet, can I test, is AF here, is she not? Are my symptoms different because I stopped the pill and my cycle isn't regulated or is it because I'm prego. UGH! It's so frustrating and I feel like I'm bugging my husband. But he is supportive and just says it will take time because I only stopped three cycles ago. But my cycle is 29 days, ovulated early this month, missed one day with him during the ovulation stage, suddenly my hormone headaches that I always have, are gone, no cramps, just pains, and I had sore nips around implantation time. Now my bbt drops for two days, but is still above the coverline. I'm not due till tomorrow but I tested this morning anyway, just to be disappointed. Trying to convince myself that AF isn't coming. I want to give up on this whole charting business, but I'm obsessed. :wacko:


----------



## poppie

bjbarrachus said:


> I also stopped taking my pills in may. Then I started charting. My first son (7) no stress, wasn't trying, but wasn't not trying. Now I feel so stressed and obsessed since I started charting. Am I ovualating, am I implanted yet, can I test, is AF here, is she not? Are my symptoms different because I stopped the pill and my cycle isn't regulated or is it because I'm prego. UGH! It's so frustrating and I feel like I'm bugging my husband. But he is supportive and just says it will take time because I only stopped three cycles ago. But my cycle is 29 days, ovulated early this month, missed one day with him during the ovulation stage, suddenly my hormone headaches that I always have, are gone, no cramps, just pains, and I had sore nips around implantation time. Now my bbt drops for two days, but is still above the coverline. I'm not due till tomorrow but I tested this morning anyway, just to be disappointed. Trying to convince myself that AF isn't coming. I want to give up on this whole charting business, but I'm obsessed. :wacko:

Hi bjbarrachus

I totally understand where you coming from even though I havent really be doing much besides using the web ovulation calculators and taking prenatal vitamins, still been obsessing a bit.

I think our minds are really strong and misleading, we think we have symptoms but actually there is nothing. I know i am always picking out the smallest changes, but trying to keep positive and realistic.

Keep strong :dust:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hi girls!
Thanks for replying to my thread. I only came off the pill in July and I'm obsessing already!!!! Been using OPK's for bout 2 weeks just 2 c what my body is up 2 and observe my CM but that seems to be all ovr the place. And no ovulation as yet! Booohoo. 

Goin to the psyhic centre on fri for a reading. Have any of you been to a psyhic?


Let's be obsessive together! lol 


Baby dust xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi :hi:
Glad I found this thread as I'm stressing myself already too!!!:wacko:
I came off the pill on July 18th, so almost exactly the same as you babycakes :thumbup:
I've been doing OPK every other day to see what my body is up to, but so far they've all been negative - I'm assuming I've not ovulated yet, but it could be due to the cheapy OPK's I've been using not being reliable?, or maybe just testing every other day I could have missed it alltogether - who knows!!!! :shrug: I've also been trying to work it out from CM, but to be honest there's been nothing at all noticable there - :blush: pretty dry the whole time really... so now I'm panicking about what if my body takes MONTHS to sort itself out... I kinda feel in limbo really in that I don't feel like I'm really TTC because even though we're :sex: I'm guessing I'm not even ovulating yet...hmmm... I've no recolection even of what my cycles were like before the pill either as I was on it for nearly 10 years (I'm 31 now) :dohh:
So yeah, at the moment I'm just waiting for :witch: to show up and hope I ovulate next cycle... Well, secretly I'm hoping she won't and I'll have a BFP, but I don't truly believe there's any chance of that!!! it's just a hope to keep me going!!!! :haha:
Anyway, I've gone on enough now, haha... I've hardly posted on here since I left WTT due to not really feeling like I fit in anywhere right now, so yay glad to meet you guys and clearly making up for lost posting time!!! :rofl:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey Caroline!

Think we've chatted on another thread. U sound exactly like me at the moment. I'm using cheapy OPK's now, started on the expensive ones but don't think my bank balance can hack it! lol. So goin to use the cheapo's then confirm with a clearblue. That's if I ever ovulate! lol. Some may think we r a bit mad using the OPK's so early on but it makes me feel more at ease to a certain extent. I dunno if what I saying is rite but think if you use them every other day you may miss your LH surge....?

Anyways sounds like our bodies are kinda in playin the same game just now so keep me updated.

P.S I'm 27 and OH is 39 (he has 2 wonderful kids from a prev relationship, so hope his swimmers are still going strong!) lol x


----------



## Caroline:-)

Oooh, even more in common - my hubby has 2 kids from a previous relationship too!!! lol, he's 37

Yeah, I know there is a chance I could miss the positive OPK, but I figured I'd try that this month (to keep cost down a bit, haha) then maybe next cycle my body will have settled down anyway so I'll have a move limited time frame to use them in!!! OR, if I've still no idea I'll just do for it and text daily!!! 

Gees, I hope I get a BFP quickly, I don't know how long I can hack the stress of this, haha, I think it'd drive me insane!!!! It really terrifies me when I read about all the people on here who've been trying for a year or more!!!! So scary!!!!
Fingers crossed we both get to move over to first tri soon!!!! Baby dust for us!!!


----------



## bjbarrachus

Well husband was gone for most of may, so that month was kinda out anyway, june to july, my cycle was 1 day over the norm, but july to august, I was late by 4 days. It was a tease. I guess my body is still getting use to not being on the pills, and it sucks. I have been on them for 7 years, since my son was born. And before I was on them, my cycle was 28 days every month. But I remember in 1999, I went off them and I was married to my ex husband, and never got pregnant. I wasn't trying as hard then either, and neither was he for the most part (ooh did I say that). Anyway, good luck ladies.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey bjbarrachus,
It's just so frustrating isn't it not knowing what your body is up to! And I hate that I can't control it as I one of those people who likes to be able to plan everything!!!! So I take it AF turned up for you in the end then this month? Sorry about that...

Well, the last week I've had very light aches, almost like period pains - but not really painful just noticable if you know what I mean (I used to get v bad period pains)... so, not having had a 'normal period' I don't really know when AF would be due, but if I'm a 28 day-er, it'd be next Wednesday... But anyway last night and first thing this morning there was a little pink-ish blood, but only when I wiped... (sorry tmi) & nothing so far this afternoon/evening... So of course, the way all our minds work when we want BFP so much, I'm hoping it could be implantation bleeding... but I know realisitically it's maybe AF a bit early and starting slowly, or just spotting as my body is still messed up from pill... but you know,I can't help but hope!!!! Also, my cervix seems to be high which isn't right for AF is it? But again, it's not something I'm used to checking so I could be wrong!!!! Other things I've noticed is that I'm lacking energy and concentration the last few days, have had a blocked nose and throat and today I have a headache... but sure, I'm probably only noticing these things because I'm looking for symptoms!!!! lol... Realisitically I know there's very little chance of a BFP, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up... but you knever know!!! haha :haha:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hi girls,

Sorry the witch came bj barrachas! What CD you on hun?

Caroline, everything you described in your last post my body is doing too!
I'm confused.com!

Off to use my OPK. Think I may eventually not be able to pee if there's not a stick involved! lol

Baby Dust xxxxx

:dust:


----------



## babycakes1982

Poppie how you gettin on? xxxx


----------



## babycakes1982

babycakes1982 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Sorry the witch came bj barrachas! What CD you on hun?
> 
> Caroline, everything you described in your last post my body is doing too!
> I'm confused.com!
> 
> Off to use my OPK. Think I may eventually not be able to pee if there's not a stick involved! lol
> 
> Baby Dust xxxxx
> 
> :dust:

Got a positive OPK. I'm soo excited this is my 3rd post bout it in the last 5mins :happydance: Wish me luck girlies! xxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Yay, good luck babycakes!
Get on with the :sex:


----------



## bjbarrachus

babycakes: I am on CD 2 now. My cramps have come back with a vingence since I stopped the bcontrol. OMG! I wanted to die for about 2 hrs today.


----------



## poppie

babycakes1982 said:


> Poppie how you gettin on? xxxx

Hi Babycakes

Going strong thanks, congrats on the positive OPK !! :happydance:

AF is due this week for me, just waiting patiently so I can start getting ready for the next round :sex: . Last AF was 5 days late so I have no clue how long my cycle is anymore.

:dust:

Keep well.


----------



## squeal

Hi Girlies!

Hope you don't mind me barging in here! I stopped taking my pill last Friday and so am due for my withdrawal bleed any day now, once that's over and done with we shall start TTC. You all seem a little bit ahead of me already, but sound just as impatient! 

I have read in previous posts that after stopping the pill it has taken 50 days in some cases to have your first AF, that seems so long! I'm not entirely sure what my plan of action is as I genuinely won't have a clue when I might be O. I shall check CM but as for OPKs I haven't the slightest clue what you do with them. Can you use them more than once? Are they expensive? I shall have a look around.

I'm hoping to make friends with some people on here to chat about what we're going through etc so if anyone would like to be my buddy then feel free to let me know! Good Luck!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey, well as I expected, :witch: has arrived... little bit gutted but tbh, just relieved that I've had a 'real' AF and not had to wait months for it like some people!!!! So yep, I'm on CD1 now then, a day behind you bjbarrachus! So yeah, this'll be my first proper cycle - will make sure I OPK every day now - wish me luck that I ovulate!!!! My last cycle was 26 days...
Poor you bjbarrachus with the bad cramps... :hugs: fingers crossed mine have been really light so far - not the horrendous pain I used to get before going on the pill!!!!

So babycakes... you around today or too busy :sex: ? :haha:

Hi squeal :hi:
Try not to worry about it taking ages to get your first real AF... I know there are people that don't get it for MONTHS, but I think in most cases it doesn't take too long... I've just got mine 4 weeks after stopping the pill, so fingers crossed it seems like I'm back to regular straight away. 
If you're anything like me though, you won't have a clue what your body is up to first cycle - I've been trying to monitor cm, but it hasn't seemed to change (or even be very much of it :blush: ). I was just using OPK evey other day last cycle (so don't know if I ovulated), but am going to do it properly this cycle... The thing is I didn't want it to get too expensive with having to do it every day as I have no idea when I'll actually ovulate! I've just been getting cheapy OPK's from amazon - they're less than £10 for 50... :shrug:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey Ladies,

Welcome Squeal, the more the merrier! If you are going to use OPK kits I would buy the cheapy ones from Amazon or e-bay and then when you think you have got your LH surge use a more expensive one to check. I got a Clear Blue digi to check cos it's either a straight yes or no (smiley or no smiley). I'm on CD24 and being using them CD 7, very early but wanted to try and 'track' my body. Spent quite a bit on the more expensive ones at 1st but could not continue (was using them twice somedays, they're a tad addictive! lol). Let us know how you go if you decide to use them

Caroline sorry the witchy got you hun. Think it's a good idea to use OPK's everyday then you'll defo know this month when Ov has happened.

Poppi correct me if I'm wrong, but it the evil one has not shown up... you are still in the running for a BFP? Fingers crossed!

Bjbarracas cramp sucks!!!!!! Hotwater bottle helps me.

Think I've Ov last nite/today as I not got any twinges now. Presuming that bloomin AF doesn't show..... big presumtion I know! When do you think I should test??

Well think I should go and prep myself to lure my OH for 3rd day in a row. Don't think he knows what has hit him recently before ttc we were a 1-2 times a week kinda couple

xxxx


P.S sori for lack of smileys comp is playin up. Grrrr!


----------



## babycakes1982

Sorry for all the spelling mistakes, grammar, text speak above. I'm shattered - 1st day back at work after being off for 6 weeks and I couldn't sleep last night.


xx


----------



## poppie

babycakes1982 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Welcome Squeal, the more the merrier! If you are going to use OPK kits I would buy the cheapy ones from Amazon or e-bay and then when you think you have got your LH surge use a more expensive one to check. I got a Clear Blue digi to check cos it's either a straight yes or no (smiley or no smiley). I'm on CD24 and being using them CD 7, very early but wanted to try and 'track' my body. Spent quite a bit on the more expensive ones at 1st but could not continue (was using them twice somedays, they're a tad addictive! lol). Let us know how you go if you decide to use them
> 
> Caroline sorry the witchy got you hun. Think it's a good idea to use OPK's everyday then you'll defo know this month when Ov has happened.
> 
> Poppi correct me if I'm wrong, but it the evil one has not shown up... you are still in the running for a BFP? Fingers crossed!
> 
> Bjbarracas cramp sucks!!!!!! Hotwater bottle helps me.
> 
> Think I've Ov last nite/today as I not got any twinges now. Presuming that bloomin AF doesn't show..... big presumtion I know! When do you think I should test??
> 
> Well think I should go and prep myself to lure my OH for 3rd day in a row. Don't think he knows what has hit him recently before ttc we were a 1-2 times a week kinda couple
> 
> xxxx
> 
> 
> P.S sori for lack of smileys comp is playin up. Grrrr!

Hi Babycakes

yip still waiting for the :witch:, nothing this morning yet.....but not getting my hopes up I have absolutely no symptoms to make me think I could get a BFP thats why im holding out on testing, going to test tomorrow or thursday :winkwink:

:dust: to all


----------



## squeal

Thanks for the great replies! I shall take a look on Amazon today and see what I can find.

My withdrawal bleed started today so by the weekend the fun can begin! I'm quite excited but I am very doubtful that I would get pregnant straight away.

I know this sounds like a daft question, but do any of you do anything in an attempt to keep the sperm inside you? Last night we had sex and as soon as my OH pulls out I can feel it trickle out (sorry if TMI!), do any of you actually elevate your legs to keep it in?


----------



## Caroline:-)

babycakes1982 said:


> Sorry for all the spelling mistakes, grammar, text speak above. I'm shattered - 1st day back at work after being off for 6 weeks and I couldn't sleep last night.
> 
> 
> xx

We know why you're really shattered babycakes :haha: It's all that :sex: :haha:

Ooooh, you never know Poppie. Fingers crossed you you!!!! :test:

Squeal, I do tend to stick a couple of pillows under my bum/hips just to raise them slightly and stay there for half an hour or so... :blush: don't know if it's really necessary, but worth a go - and besides, it's an excuse to lie in bed reading my book!!! :haha:


----------



## poppie

Hi All

So i caved this morning and tested.... BFN .... yet still no :witch: expecting her any day now, as that is what happened last month.

:dust: to all and thanks for you thoughts and positive energy, we will just have to catch the :spermy: next cycle.


----------



## squeal

Caroline:-) said:


> babycakes1982 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the spelling mistakes, grammar, text speak above. I'm shattered - 1st day back at work after being off for 6 weeks and I couldn't sleep last night.
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> We know why you're really shattered babycakes :haha: It's all that :sex: :haha:
> 
> Ooooh, you never know Poppie. Fingers crossed you you!!!! :test:
> 
> Squeal, I do tend to stick a couple of pillows under my bum/hips just to raise them slightly and stay there for half an hour or so... :blush: don't know if it's really necessary, but worth a go - and besides, it's an excuse to lie in bed reading my book!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I shall give that a bash then! There won't be any reading for me, my OH just likes a good cuddle and chat afterwards! Around what CD do you tend to O? I'm going to try get him to BD every other day if possible! He seems to think I won't be up for that though! We shall see, maybe he doesn't realise how much I want a baby!


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> Caroline:-) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babycakes1982 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the spelling mistakes, grammar, text speak above. I'm shattered - 1st day back at work after being off for 6 weeks and I couldn't sleep last night.
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> We know why you're really shattered babycakes :haha: It's all that :sex: :haha:
> 
> Ooooh, you never know Poppie. Fingers crossed you you!!!! :test:
> 
> Squeal, I do tend to stick a couple of pillows under my bum/hips just to raise them slightly and stay there for half an hour or so... :blush: don't know if it's really necessary, but worth a go - and besides, it's an excuse to lie in bed reading my book!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I shall give that a bash then! There won't be any reading for me, my OH just likes a good cuddle and chat afterwards! Around what CD do you tend to O? I'm going to try get him to BD every other day if possible! He seems to think I won't be up for that though! We shall see, maybe he doesn't realise how much I want a baby!Click to expand...

Yeah, reading tends to be if we've BD in the morning... in the night yeah, cuddles are better :winkwink:

How is everyone today?


----------



## alli.s

hey everyone! just thought i'd pop in, i just came off the pill a little over a week ago finished withdrawal bleed and tried on CD4 for me. i'm hopeful maybe it happened since i dont see my OH till next week. Hoping maybe u guys could help me out for end of this month... i'm due sept 9 and i will probably be late i just don't when to test.. after 2 weeks or longer:wacko:


----------



## squeal

alli.s said:


> hey everyone! just thought i'd pop in, i just came off the pill a little over a week ago finished withdrawal bleed and tried on CD4 for me. i'm hopeful maybe it happened since i dont see my OH till next week. Hoping maybe u guys could help me out for end of this month... i'm due sept 9 and i will probably be late i just don't when to test.. after 2 weeks or longer:wacko:

Hey,

You're the closest person I have found so far as in only coming off the pill last week! I came off my pill last week too and am now on my second day of my withdrawal bleed. I don't know when to test either, I probably won't bother unless I don't have a period for two months as I can't afford to keep buying tests! Also, I have no idea how long it will be until I get my first real AF, it could be 28 days, it could be 50 days!


----------



## alli.s

squeal said:


> alli.s said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone! just thought i'd pop in, i just came off the pill a little over a week ago finished withdrawal bleed and tried on CD4 for me. i'm hopeful maybe it happened since i dont see my OH till next week. Hoping maybe u guys could help me out for end of this month... i'm due sept 9 and i will probably be late i just don't when to test.. after 2 weeks or longer:wacko:
> 
> Hey,
> 
> You're the closest person I have found so far as in only coming off the pill last week! I came off my pill last week too and am now on my second day of my withdrawal bleed. I don't know when to test either, I probably won't bother unless I don't have a period for two months as I can't afford to keep buying tests! Also, I have no idea how long it will be until I get my first real AF, it could be 28 days, it could be 50 days!Click to expand...


i hear a lot of people go back to normal cycle after, or hit a peak of fertility so i could be preggers right now and just not know it:wacko: but all in all i'm not testing unless its been more then a week and having symptoms if no symptoms. I just have pain but i have no idea what its about


----------



## Bear79

What a relief to find this thread after a lot of searching for a thread where those of us who just recently came off the pill can vent!

My last pill was June 19th. I got married on May 1 and decided to start trying not long after as I am turning 31 in September and if I want 3 kids, I better start now! 

You really learn a lot once you begin TTC. My first cycle after being off the pill lasted 39 days and I am now on day 19, taking ovulation tests every morning, and getting nothing! Can be frustrating but I don't want to get obsessed over this so I am just trying to remind myself that it can take some time for my body to adjust after having been on BC for 6 years. 

People have warned me that it can take years for your body to get back to normal, I try not to listen to them as I don't believe they are the experts. Think of the stories you hear about women getting pregnant on the pill! 

Anyways, nice to find you all, look forward to hearing more of your stories and progress and learning from all of you ;)


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi alli, hi Bear :hi:

Bear, I'm just a few months older than you, I turned 31 in June. It gets really scary when you think about how long it takes some people to conceive doesn't it... :wacko: Especially when you get to our age!!! :haha: So I'm really trying not to get myself stressed over it... I don't think these sort of boards help sometimes - :shrug: obviously there's a higher proportion of people on here taking a long time to conceive than is representative of people overall - I'd say people are more likely to join sites like this if they're having problems, and also those who do take longer obviously stick around here longer!!!! So I'm trying hard to look at it sensibly like that before I drive myself mad with worry!!!! :dohh:
I came off the pill 18th July (after almost 10 years) - so a month after you... currently on my first 'real' AF and then my first proper month of TTC!!!! 
Babydust to us all :dust:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hi Girls!

Welcome alli and bear:hugs:

Alli, u said u have pain hun. Where/what does it feel like? Just wondering if it may be ovulation. I experience it on Mon, dull achy back, slightly cramp but pressurised feeling in my womb area and v.bloated. Think it was a sign of ov cos i got a +ve opk on the Sun. Sex felt different too, more sensitive inside tmi!

Bear here's a +ve story. This is for you too Caroline! My friend 31/32 came off the pill sept last year. Fell preg late dec and now is due sep 3rd this year. Similar situation from another friend who is 33. She has a happy and healthy 6month old at the moment. So let's keep +ve that our bodies are going to give us a bundle of joy soon!


Poppi, u still hangin in there this cycle? Here's some dust to keep you going :dust:


Wel, think im on the 2ww. Would presume I Ov on mon due to pains etc and the +ve OPK on the sun. So think that makes me on 3dpo? We :sex: on sat, sun, mon so Fxd. Goin to test at the end of Aug as long as AF doesn't show before. 

On a slightly different/but kinda related note my OH thinks he has a urine infection. Any tips? 
xxxx


----------



## squeal

babycakes1982 said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> 
> On a slightly different/but kinda related note my OH thinks he has a urine infection. Any tips?
> xxxx

He needs to get himself to the doctors so they can prescribe him some antibiotics to clear it up. Cranberry juice is meant to help and take away the sting, but definitely get to the doctors. Hope it clears up soon as it's not a nice thing to have.


----------



## natalies1982

hi all can i join you?

i took my last pill 23rd july, i had my normal break bleed 26th july and nothing since ive been using OPK which i think was showing i was about to ov last week but i run out of sticks lol 

im now on CD25 and just waiting to see what happens ive bought a clearblue fertility monitor to use with the hope it works as well as it did last time i used it.

i have 3 children, my daughter is 8 and my 2 boys and 6 and 2


----------



## alli.s

babycakes1982 said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Welcome alli and bear:hugs:
> 
> Alli, u said u have pain hun. Where/what does it feel like? Just wondering if it may be ovulation. I experience it on Mon, dull achy back, slightly cramp but pressurised feeling in my womb area and v.bloated. Think it was a sign of ov cos i got a +ve opk on the Sun. Sex felt different too, more sensitive inside tmi!
> 
> Bear here's a +ve story. This is for you too Caroline! My friend 31/32 came off the pill sept last year. Fell preg late dec and now is due sep 3rd this year. Similar situation from another friend who is 33. She has a happy and healthy 6month old at the moment. So let's keep +ve that our bodies are going to give us a bundle of joy soon!
> 
> 
> Poppi, u still hangin in there this cycle? Here's some dust to keep you going :dust:
> 
> 
> Wel, think im on the 2ww. Would presume I Ov on mon due to pains etc and the +ve OPK on the sun. So think that makes me on 3dpo? We :sex: on sat, sun, mon so Fxd. Goin to test at the end of Aug as long as AF doesn't show before.
> 
> On a slightly different/but kinda related note my OH thinks he has a urine infection. Any tips?
> xxxx

i hope its ov pains... i BD'ed on the 16th and a little after midnight on the 17th and probably wont be able to until the 24th and i'm still getting weird pains


----------



## Conina

Hi ladies can I join you? Came off pill at the end of July and had my withdrawal bleed as usual. Then 2 weeks after that had a v heavy, brownish CM which I'm thinking was O, had been BDing the few days before so you never know :shrug: But I think it'll be easier to know what's happening and when to do what next month when things have settled down :winkwink:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hi Natalie and Conina,

So recommend a CBFM. Think I'm going 2c how it goes for a few months but may invest in one. Did you fall preg easily with your other children?

Conina keep us updated on any other changes that happen.


Alli think it maybe Ov pains too.

Squeal, he is always reluctant to go to the Docs but I'll give him a few more days to see if it clears up naturally. If not I'll start the nagging... ahem I mean encouragement to see his doc xxx


----------



## natalies1982

my 1st child was staright away took a week (i know as it was the only week we dtd and i got preg), my 2nd took 6 months and my 3rd took 5 months then i started the clearblue trial (so i got the monitor, sticks and pregnancy tests free) and i got pregnant the first month of using it which is why ive bought one this time round.

i had extremly bad pains last week i was quite worried but they stopped when i assumed i ovulated so now its just wait and see.


----------



## Conina

Oh and by the way thanks everyone for making me feel old - I'm 34!!!:wacko: But on the other hand my mum was 40 when she had me so lets hope these things run in the family!!


----------



## amandad192

Conina, I'm going to make you feel even older now...

Hi all, I'm Amanda and I'm 18. I have a little boy who is coming up 7 months. OH and I have decided to start TTC so Liam can have a little brother/sister. I took my last pill yesterday. My OH is 25 and wants to join the army so we want to have our second child as soon as possible so he can join the army afterwards.

I have no idea about these OPK's you're all talking about, I'm hoping to just relax and let nature happen. I don't mind if I fall pregnant straight away, and don't mind if it takes a little longer.

Good luck all and I hope you all get your BFP's fast!


----------



## poppie

babycakes1982 said:


> Hi Girls!
> 
> Welcome alli and bear:hugs:
> 
> Alli, u said u have pain hun. Where/what does it feel like? Just wondering if it may be ovulation. I experience it on Mon, dull achy back, slightly cramp but pressurised feeling in my womb area and v.bloated. Think it was a sign of ov cos i got a +ve opk on the Sun. Sex felt different too, more sensitive inside tmi!
> 
> Bear here's a +ve story. This is for you too Caroline! My friend 31/32 came off the pill sept last year. Fell preg late dec and now is due sep 3rd this year. Similar situation from another friend who is 33. She has a happy and healthy 6month old at the moment. So let's keep +ve that our bodies are going to give us a bundle of joy soon!
> 
> 
> Poppi, u still hangin in there this cycle? Here's some dust to keep you going :dust:
> 
> 
> Wel, think im on the 2ww. Would presume I Ov on mon due to pains etc and the +ve OPK on the sun. So think that makes me on 3dpo? We :sex: on sat, sun, mon so Fxd. Goin to test at the end of Aug as long as AF doesn't show before.
> 
> On a slightly different/but kinda related note my OH thinks he has a urine infection. Any tips?
> xxxx

Hi Babycakes and all 

Yip still hanging in ..... so today AF is 6 days late on my 26day cycle, but only 2 days late if i am changing to a 30 day cycle like last month. I tested on wednesday 18th with FMU but got a BFN.

still no symptoms, except last night i did feel a bit nauseous but trying not to read too much into it....I just wish the :witch: would arrive if she is going to come...

:dust: to all, hope we all get our BFP soon :flower:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi ladies :hi: 
Hope everyone is ok today?
I've had the last 2 days off work to try and get an assignment done for Monday (I'm doing my MSc)... So bored, bored, boired - Oh, and stressed because it's really not going well!!!! :comp:

Corina - don't be feeling old - I'm 31 and Bear79 is nearly 31 too :shrug:

Oooh, fingers crossed for you poppie... you never know - there's a few people on here that have had to wait quite a while after AF was due to get a BFP... don't give up hope until :witch: arrives!!!!

:dust: for everyone


----------



## poppie

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> Hope everyone is ok today?
> I've had the last 2 days off work to try and get an assignment done for Monday (I'm doing my MSc)... So bored, bored, boired - Oh, and stressed because it's really not going well!!!! :comp:
> 
> Corina - don't be feeling old - I'm 31 and Bear79 is nearly 31 too :shrug:
> 
> Oooh, fingers crossed for you poppie... you never know - there's a few people on here that have had to wait quite a while after AF was due to get a BFP... don't give up home until :witch: arrives!!!!
> 
> :dust: for everyone

Thanks Caroline, will wait it out for a while longer if AF doesnt arrive this weekend I will probably test next week.... Im too scared to test again, the BFN are getting to me already :cry: 

But as everyone on here says as long as the :witch: hasnt arrived there is still a shot at BFP.... 

hope all is going well with you and good luch TTC :flower:

:dust: to all


----------



## babycakes1982

Age is a only a number ladies. Well, that's what I say cos there's 12 years btwn myself and OH. But to be honest think I'm more mature than him! lol.

Oh Poppie hold in there girl!!!!! Loads at baby dust to you. Got my Fx'd for you. Well I decided (knowing fine well not to) to POAS dpo 3. I was actually expecting the stick to show a reading saying 'crazy lady'. However, it did satisfy my POAS urge and it was a net cheapy . 

Amanda I would love to be as relaxed as you but I'm too much of a control freak:wacko:

Caroline MSc? Look at you go girl! I don't think I could go back to studying now.

Anybody else feel slightly obsessed with this website?

xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

I know, I must be mad babaycakes!!!!:fool:
My degree bares no relation to the work I do now, so stupidly I thought it'd be a good idea to do my masters, lol... Although work are paying for me to do it they won't let me have day release so I'm having to do it distance learning which really sucks!!! No break/holidays at all - I finish the first year in October and immediately start the second year!!! TBH, it is a complete nightmare considering I'm working full time too and we've been working on our house for the last 1 1/2 years (doing EVERYTHING) so that's no life for me, haha... :juggle: And, then I go and get addicted to this website too!!! lol... so I'm yet again on here when I'm supposed to be studying... :book: tut, tut... between this and facebook I'm way too distracted!!!! :dohh:


----------



## natalies1982

hi all
ive had pains all day like tightenings with pressure down below so not sure if its my body getting ready for AF feels weird though 

cd 26 now so AF should be due in the next couple of days but i know it wont due to late ov.

good luck to you all xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi girls!
OMG, I am so confused now!!!! I'm CD 6 and I just got a positive OPK!!!! I did 2 just to make sure, lol, and the line is definately darker than the test line... no idea why I'd be ovulating so early?!?!? Maybe it's because my body is still all over the place after BCP?!?! :wacko:
It's very wierd though, last night I had a dream (strange I know!) about getting EWCM and then this morning I just felt the need to do an OPK about 30 mins ago, when normally I don't do them 'til 5-ish... :shrug:
Anyway, off to grab DH and BD now just in case it's right!!!! :haha:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hi girls, I'm new here!

I came off the pill at the end of March, so a little earlier than the rest of you I think, but I still have no clue what's going on with my body! I have no idea if/when I'm ovulating. I've been trying to look out for the signs, but to be honest, I'm not sure what I'm looking for!

My cycle has gone from 51 days, to 45, to 33, so I'm making progress! I'm taking Agnus Castus each day & have been to see a Reflexologist, so I don't know if it's thanks to that, or if it would have happened anyway.

It's CD29 today, so just waiting to see when my evil period shows up. Had horrific period pains on CD26 & have a banging headache today, so pretty sure it's coming.


----------



## Conina

amandad192 said:


> Conina, I'm going to make you feel even older now...
> 
> Hi all, I'm Amanda and I'm 18. I have a little boy who is coming up 7 months. OH and I have decided to start TTC so Liam can have a little brother/sister. I took my last pill yesterday. My OH is 25 and wants to join the army so we want to have our second child as soon as possible so he can join the army afterwards.
> 
> I have no idea about these OPK's you're all talking about, I'm hoping to just relax and let nature happen. I don't mind if I fall pregnant straight away, and don't mind if it takes a little longer.
> 
> Good luck all and I hope you all get your BFP's fast!

Thanks for that Amanda :winkwink:

Still not sure where I am in my cycle but if I'm where I think I am AF will be due next w'end. If she arrives it'll be 2 months before we can try as DH will prob be working away next time I O. Ah well still relaxed about it all!!

How's everybody else feeling?


----------



## alli.s

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi girls!
> OMG, I am so confused now!!!! I'm CD 6 and I just got a positive OPK!!!! I did 2 just to make sure, lol, and the line is definately darker than the test line... no idea why I'd be ovulating so early?!?!? Maybe it's because my body is still all over the place after BCP?!?! :wacko:
> It's very wierd though, last night I had a dream (strange I know!) about getting EWCM and then this morning I just felt the need to do an OPK about 30 mins ago, when normally I don't do them 'til 5-ish... :shrug:
> Anyway, off to grab DH and BD now just in case it's right!!!! :haha:

omg gives me hope I bd on cycle day 4 maybe i was actually ovulating and now my stomach feels weird so i guess we'll see!


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey all!

How you doing?

Well I'm now 5dpo. I'm going a bit nuts trying my best not to symptom spot but I can't help myself!!!! Feel a bit sick, kinda full like in my throat usually when I lay down and had v.mild heartburn on and off. But I know this may still be due to BC withdrawal:wacko: Or maybe I have caught a bug from my stepson. Poor wee soul has been up during the night being sick.

Conina Fx'd that AF wont arrive so you don't have to wait 2months to get the ball rolling again!

Sarahbella, welcome! Have you been using anything to help you track your cycles?

Caroline, I have no clue either but I'm sure it wont harm you to :sex: :winkwink: Maybe you didn't ovulate last month and your body is saying 'Let's do this!!!'. Keep us updated!


Speak soon. Until then :dust: to all xxx


----------



## poppie

babycakes1982 said:


> Age is a only a number ladies. Well, that's what I say cos there's 12 years btwn myself and OH. But to be honest think I'm more mature than him! lol.
> 
> Oh Poppie hold in there girl!!!!! Loads at baby dust to you. Got my Fx'd for you. Well I decided (knowing fine well not to) to POAS dpo 3. I was actually expecting the stick to show a reading saying 'crazy lady'. However, it did satisfy my POAS urge and it was a net cheapy .
> 
> Amanda I would love to be as relaxed as you but I'm too much of a control freak:wacko:
> 
> Caroline MSc? Look at you go girl! I don't think I could go back to studying now.
> 
> Anybody else feel slightly obsessed with this website?
> 
> xxx

Hi Babycakes

Thank you, but unfortunatley the :witch: showed up this morning :cry:

Oh well next time ..... going to try :sex: every other day as i have no clue whats up with my cycle now.

Fx'd for you :flower:

:dust: to all :flower:


----------



## alli.s

have any of you had this yet? ive been getting bad cramps for the past few days sore sore back and heartburn.. i just feel different stomach is bloated ahhh so confusing maybe i got pregnant when i BD a week ago


----------



## natalies1982

hi all
well today was cd29 ive had a few symptons nausea, hot flushes considered testing a couple of hours ago and then went to the loo and AF is here.

abit gutted but its only my first month of ttc after coming off the pill

least now though i can use my CBFM i bought last month 

so now on cd1 again

good luck to those waiting


----------



## babycakes1982

alli.s said:


> have any of you had this yet? ive been getting bad cramps for the past few days sore sore back and heartburn.. i just feel different stomach is bloated ahhh so confusing maybe i got pregnant when i BD a week ago

Hey alli, I haven't had those and I have no idea!! It could be preg symptoms or your body gearing up for AF??? What's your cycle at?

Natalie and Poppie I'm sorry :witch: got you!!! But PMA for your new cycle girlies xxx

This 2ww is drivin me nuts not really got any symptoms (7dpo). Obviously I would love to fall pregnant this month (would be excellent timing as my sis is getting married next year) but if AF show then that would be ok. I just wanna know!!!! 

:dust: and love to all xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey all :coolio:
Sorry to hear :witch: appeared Poppie and Natalie... 
Well Babycakes, you knever know... :thumbup: how long to you think you'll hold out without testing!?!??! :haha:
Well, I'm just joining you on the 2ww now! Even though I'm only CD 8!!! :wacko: I had positive opks on CD6 and 7... a temp dip on CD7, and today a raise in temp... so assuming it rises for another 2 days I think it's safe to say I've ovulated!!! Did you know that even though you get a positive opk, it's not definate that you've ovulated until you get 3 days of temp rises afterwards!??! The things you learn hey? :shrug: Been putting my details into fertility friend and it doesn't accept a positive opk until you're input your rising temp pattern afterwards... so even though I'm pretty sure I ovulated, I'm gonna bd for another day or 2 just to make sure!!!! I'm just soooo glad I decided to opk and temp because otherwise I'd have completely missed it... :dohh: I'd never have thought there was any chance of ovulating so early!!!! So take note everyone - if you're not using opks or BBT, make sure you bd for your whole cycle, not just the days they say you'll ovulate!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey Caroline!

Welcome to the wait. It's killing me!!! I heard bout not being 100% sure you have ovulated by using OPK's alone.

But I'm pretty sure it happened for me at I got a +ve on the Sunday and then the pain came on the Monday! It was really weird I would have thought it was AF coming if I hadn't got a +ve OPK the day before.

Did you feel ovulation? I know not all women do.

Testing..... hmmmm...... I have tbh I did do one the other day knowing fine well it would be a BFN. Dunno hoping to last til 14dpo (sun) as long as AF doesn't arrive. But I'm sure if I get an smidgen of a sympotm before then I'll be POAS! lol 

xxxx


----------



## Conina

Hi all

Unfortunately the :witch: got me on Wed. Ah well first month off the pill it would have been a big ask... And DH will be away next month so October here we come.

One positive, it seems 10 yrs on the BCP has made my cycle start behaving itself - it's gone from 30-40 days to bang on 28!! Will make future planning much easier!


----------



## babycakes1982

Conina said:


> Hi all
> 
> Unfortunately the :witch: got me on Wed. Ah well first month off the pill it would have been a big ask... And DH will be away next month so October here we come.
> 
> One positive, it seems 10 yrs on the BCP has made my cycle start behaving itself - it's gone from 30-40 days to bang on 28!! Will make future planning much easier!

Hi Conina, sorry :witch: got you. But that is good news bout your cycle. I'm on CD34, 10 dpo and may have a few symptoms but dunno???? Cos of the pill not sure what is normal for me. If witch doesn't show by Sun think ill test or may hold out til Mon. 

You sound +ve hun. Keep up the PMA xxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

babycakes1982 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Sarahbella, welcome! Have you been using anything to help you track your cycles?

Hey Babycakes!

Well, I used ovulation sticks for 14 days in August, but never got a positive result. Initially I thought either I didn't ovulate, or perhaps I needed to test twice a day to detect the surge. However, I was assuming my cycle was going to continue to regulate, and based my testing on a cycle of between 28 & 33 days. It's now CD34 & no AF, so I'm wondering if I stopped testing too early?

I've just ordered a CBFM so hopefully that'll help me get to grips with what's going on. It's all so confusing & I'm gutted my AF didn't show up when I expected, as I really thought I was making progress with getting my cycle on track!


----------



## alli.s

babycakes1982 said:


> alli.s said:
> 
> 
> have any of you had this yet? ive been getting bad cramps for the past few days sore sore back and heartburn.. i just feel different stomach is bloated ahhh so confusing maybe i got pregnant when i BD a week ago
> 
> Hey alli, I haven't had those and I have no idea!! It could be preg symptoms or your body gearing up for AF??? What's your cycle at?
> 
> Natalie and Poppie I'm sorry :witch: got you!!! But PMA for your new cycle girlies xxx
> 
> This 2ww is drivin me nuts not really got any symptoms (7dpo). Obviously I would love to fall pregnant this month (would be excellent timing as my sis is getting married next year) but if AF show then that would be ok. I just wanna know!!!!
> 
> :dust: and love to all xxxClick to expand...

i was at cd 11 i think :S i'm now at supposed OV day and i BD yesterday morning so i'm hopeful!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey! Where's everyone gone?!?!?! :shrug: No posts on here for a couple of days!
Hope everyone is good :coffee:
So babycakes? Did you test yet?!?!? Keep us updated!!!
And Alli, did you test yet?!!?
Conina, sorry about :witch: but yay for 28 day cycle!

I'm currently 6DPO, FF finally recognised my O day today as being CD8! I was kinda confused as to why it wasn't recognised earlier, but it has been now so feel a bit better about it all!!! So yeah, just waiting 'til I can test now... going to try and hold out as long as I can, but can't see me getting past 10DPO without testing :haha:


----------



## alli.s

nope i told myself i ill not test until sept 23!! because i know i will be late cause pill will mess up my cycle.. if AD isnt here by then, well i'll be testing. Had really bad cramps last night, weird cramps not AF so i think something good may be happening! i keep pressing on my tummy and it still feels sore but i put heating pad on last night and it helped


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey alli, I admire your willpower hun.

Well here's an update :witch: got me today. Mixed feelings bit dissappointed for obvious reason but happy that AF has come so that I'm now on a pill free cycle if that makes sense? Makes my luteal phase bout 12 days. What do you guys think is that ok?


Hope everyone is good :dust: xxxx


P.S Caroline what is the actual date ure goin to test? Fx'd for you xxxx


----------



## alli.s

haha thanks! sorry she got you but like you said your pill free now!


----------



## squeal

I'm CD14 now, we've been BD since CD9. I will probably wait until I get my AF as I'm not hopeful of getting a BFP straight away, however, if it's been ages and nothing then I might test at the start of October after I get back from holiday, but I suspect I will get my first real AF anyway so I will just wait it out.

How is everyone else?

I haven't a clue if I have O or not :-(

Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

hey everyone! 

I'm nearly 4 weeks off bcp (cerazette) and no af yet. No idea what is happening with my cylce as not had an af in 10 years! Have any of you had a BFP already?

anyway i'm looking for buddies, this 'limbo' period is driving me mad!!

GL to all xx


----------



## babycakes1982

JaxBlackmore said:


> hey everyone!
> 
> I'm nearly 4 weeks off bcp (cerazette) and no af yet. No idea what is happening with my cylce as not had an af in 10 years! Have any of you had a BFP already?
> 
> anyway i'm looking for buddies, this 'limbo' period is driving me mad!!
> 
> GL to all xx

Hey Jax,

My Af came bout 5 weeks after my last pill. Don't know bout your pill but did you not get a withdrawal bleed on it?

Don't think any of us has got a BFP yet? But there are a few on 2ww just now. How you gettin on ladies???? 

Well I'm going to have a moan. MY FACE IS LIKE A DOT TO DOT!!!! Anyone else got more spots after BCP? Any tips to get rid of them?


xxxxxx


----------



## xsarahbellax

Well, AF got me today, CD39 :-( So much for getting my cycle back on track. Thought I was making progress, but just feel really disheartened about it now.

With regards to the spots babycakes, yes, me too. Though I was on Dianette initially for my skin. I tried to come off it in the past but just couldn't cope with the breakouts, so gave in & went back to it. Just have to deal with them now though, as it's (hopefully) baby making time!! I've started to use a range of products by Murad. Pricey, but hopefully worth it, as nothing else has worked so far.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Sorry :witch: got you babycakes, but yeah, at least you're on a pill-free cycle now - I felt exactly the same when I got my first 'real' af. It's just a relief that you've got your af when you hear about people who don't get one for months after the pill! No real date I've decided on to test... might get a cheapie in a couple of days (I'm 8dpo now) even though I know I should wait longer really!!! :haha:
Sorry :witch: got you too sarah :hugs:
And hiya Jex :hi:


----------



## JaxBlackmore

Hiya all - thanks for the welcome!

No no withdrawal bleed, no nothing :( except for feeling huge!! I feel bloated all the time! No extra spots yet but i'll wait for them...!

xx


----------



## squeal

Morning!

Just a quick question. When are you guys not so regularly :sex:? I've been trying to :se every other day since CD9, when would you suggest to stop doing this as obviously you're fertile for only a certain period of time, do you think CD23 would be more than enough time? Obviously we'd still :sex: after this but just maybe not so regularly.

How is everyone also? I'm CD17 at the moment, tbh can't say I've noticed any CM or anything so not sure if I have O or not. Will just have to wait and see at the end of the month if I get an AF or not!

Is anyone planning on testing soon?

I think I should have my first real AF on 13th September IF I have a 28 day cycle, which may be unlikely. I go on holiday on 25th so if I haven't had it by then I think I will take a test on holiday with me and do it during that.

:dust: to all!

xx


----------



## coral11680

Hi ladies,
I'm on CD7 and like you Squeal have no idea when and how often I should be:sex: I think from tonight every other night then around CD10-CD14 everynight??
I really hope I ovulate this month. This is my second month off the pill so hope my body has adjusted?
I don't have any OPK or monitor or anything so just looking for change in CM and counting days really? I'm worried if I get too serious I might drive myself nuts and get too obsessed??
Good luck everyone lots of:dust: to us all!

Caroline can't wait to hear your results!


----------



## squeal

Oh I know, it's a nightmare. I didn't want to :sex: every night as I'm sure I read somewhere that the sperm isn't as healthy or is just better quality if you give it a day or so. Someone correct me if I am wrong? I'm not bothering with OPKs or temping etc ... not yet anyway, I will give it a month or so.


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey girls, I'm on CD5 still got vv.light af. Hoping it will be away by tomorrow.

The :sex: thing. Well my OH had a urine infection so after I Ovd last cycle and btwn AF we have done it once! When af goes just goin to Bd when we feel like it (prob ev 2-3days) then when I get a +ve OPK/more CM. Do it as much as we can.

The only reason I am using OPKs is because I'm less stressed because I feel it confirms what I think my body is up to. Does that make sense?

Squeal Fxd you make a wee hoilday bub!

Caroline......2ww, it's a killer in it? Hope you get a BFP hun 


:dust: and love xxx


----------



## cerena

Hi ladies :hi:

I have been on birth control ( pills, depo, mirena) for around 10yrs. I stopped taking my pill, which was Diane35, around 3 weeks ago. The week after I had bad cramps in my left ovary area, very tingly nipples, huge boobs, bloated tummy, skin breakout etc my doctor told me these were all side effects from stopping the pill and that the cramps were possibly ovulation pains (which I have either never had or just never paid attention to!)

Anyway, 29th Aug was CD1 for me, today is CD6 (Sat) 
I've no idea if I will ovulate this month so I have some test sticks on order which should arrive next week. IF my cycle is somehow normal, my fertile days are Wed-Sat next week :thumbup:


----------



## squeal

Hi Girlies!!

How are we all?

I'm getting SO impatient now, I thought if I didn't get an AF I would wait until I went on holiday to test, but now I don't think I can, I just want to know if I am PG or not!! I keep trying to sympton spot, but I think it's so easy to feel something and just think it might be because you're PG when in all liklihood it's probably not the case.

How soon do you all plan to test? If I haven't had an AF by CD28 do you think there would be chance of getting a correct result or not?

Hope all is well with everyone, where are you all in your cycles atm? I think I am CD21 today. No more BD for me either as OH stood on two nails which went straight through his big toe yesterday so he's in agony. Hopefully we won't have missed O though.

Good luck to all xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey all :hi:
How is everyone?!?!? All busy :sex: ????
Well, I tested and BFN as expected really... :sad2: But I'm just soooo confused as to when I ovulated now!!!! :wacko: FF said I O'd on CD8 - I had pos opk's for 2 days before & a temp dip the day before, so we BD loads around that time. BUT, yesterday (or was it day before) FF decided to change its mind and now tells me I O'd on CD11 - a time when we didn't really BD, so I kinda feel I've missed my chance this cycle... I mean, it wasn't completely wasted - we BD 3 days before, so I know there is still a chance, but not that great... Gees, who knows hey?!?! Well I've a feeling AF is on it's way anyway...been spotting for a couple of days... I'm not gonna count myself out just yet though as there is a slight chance it could be implantation as I may be a few DPO less than I thought (the spotting I've had so far kinda fits in with this... pinky then browny mixed with cm) so I guess it depends on whether AF shows tomorrow!!! I'm currently CD22 and could be either 14 DPO (on the original chart) or 11DPO as it is now!!! With the 'new' O date, I'd only have been 8DPO and 10DPO on the days I tested, so I'm not out yet girls... although I've a feeling I will be by tomorrow!!!! :sad1:

squeal, sorry to repeat myself - I've just pm'd you the same story more or less!!! :haha: You're right though, it is soooo hard to tell whether symptoms are real, or imagined because we want them to be there, or due to coming off the pill still... :shrug: I have had the most tender and painful nipples for well over a week, but hey, looks like it might be nothing... 
oooh, no, your poor oh though!!! Ouch!!!! I bet that hurt!!!!

Hi Cerena :hi:
Did you get your opk's yet? Have your side effects from coming off the pill gone yet?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## cerena

HI Caroline :hi: 
I think all my side effects have gone except horrible skin :cry:

Unfortunately, I think my OH has changed his mind about everything. He pulled out last night and wouldn't tell me why. Well, his explanation was that it's nice to 'mix things up'
Feeling a bit down and dejected. 
We really need to sit down and discuss this but I'm terrified of what I think he's going to say - that we should wait

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all,
How are we all today?

Well, :witch: arrived this morning so on to cycle 2 for me... :sad1: Can't believe just how much it upset me... :cry: I'm really not a 'lucky' person, so really didn't expect to get a BFP on cycle 1, but I guess when you want something soooo much and spend so much time thinking about it and hoping, it's bound to be hard... Gosh, I really hope I don't have to try for too many cycles, I think the stress and upset would kill me!!!! [-o&lt;

Awwww Cerena, I'm sorry to hear that your oh seems to have had a change of heart... :hugs: I know you're worried about what he'll say, but you really do need to speak to him about it... Maybe he's just a bit scared about the whole thing? Talk to him, it might not be as bad as you're expecting!!! Good luck and let us know what he says...


----------



## babycakes1982

Hi Girls,

Cerena sorry about OH. Maybe he's just a bit overwhelmed. I had a uh oh moment with my OH about 1 week ago. I was chattin away about babies (as we do/I do lol !!!!) and I wasn't gettin much of a response and it really started to worry me. So I left it a day a brought it up. He just said he doesn't want to get over excited until it happens. So my advice would be to defo sit him down and chat about it.

Caroline sorry the witch got you hun. PMA 3rd cylce lucky chick!

Squeal sorry to hear bout OH maybe he just wants you to go on top all the time! lol :wink:

Jax how you doin?


:dust: xxx


----------



## cerena

OK well we had the talk when he came home from work last night. He said of course he wants to have kids but not right now because we do not have a solid financial base and he said without that, he will never be happy and he does not want to 'scrape by' or he will most likely sink into a deep depression. One point he raised is that at the moment, were we to fall pregnant, I would likely have to work right up to the birth then go back to work fairly quickly because we would be uncomfortable living on his wage alone which isn't all that much (but he is an assistant manager so not all that BAD!) whereas he wants me to be able to have a relaxed pregnancy with plenty of time off work and at least a few years off to spend time with baby and the option to go back to work. 
:cry:
The thing is - I know everything he is saying makes sense. I tried to explain to him how my body is overruling everything but of course he can't understand that. Even asked me to try and describe what being broody is like but how do you explain that?
Another thing he brought up is that what would happen if I were to go into labour prematurely because we currently live a 4 hour drive from the nearest hospital and I didn't really have an answer for that. It made me realise that it's a bit selfish of me, because if something WAS to happen, I would always blame myself for making the choice to get pregnant here.
I asked if we could re-think it all next year and he said that's fine. 
I then sheepishly asked how many kids he actually wants because we've never even discussed that!! Luckily we're on the same page there and he wants 3 (me too!) all very close in age to each other, as in 1-2 yrs apart. 

It all makes sense and is logical but try telling my body that it's just screaming MAKE BABIES!
Not sure what to do about my pill then..........should I just keep tracking my cycles, taking my prenatal vits and be prepared or should I just give it all a break for 6 months. Hmmmm.
:cry:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey Cerena I PM you to see how you are hun xxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all!!! Haven't been on here in a bit and it seems I've not missed a lot on this thread!!! Where is everyone?!?!?! :shrug:

Aaaaw Cerena, I'm so sorry that things aren't working out for you... I really feel for you that you thought you were TTC and now suddenly not anymore... Hope you're doing ok :hugs:

So, how's everyone doing? Anyone tested lately? Good or bad news? What CD is everyone on right now? I'm CD8 at the moment... so hopefully I'll ovulate in a few days... hope everyone is good, babydust to all :dust:


----------



## alli.s

tested yesterday bfn! but got AF today so i'm happy she came instead of making me wait months and months, this month will be better i know my cycle length now!


----------



## squeal

I tested Sunday and got a BFN. Today started to get some brown CM so think AF is on it's way. If not here by tomorrow morning I'll do a test and if BFN again then I'll just wait till AF is here. Today is CD29 for me. At least I'll also know how long my cycle is and think I will buy some OPKs for next month.


----------



## JaxBlackmore

first af arrived whoop whoop! So I guess all the fun begins now :)

Hope everyone else is good xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Aaaaw, sorry you got a BFN alli, but like you say at least AF arrived!!!

Sorry for your BFN too squeal... but you're not out just yet - you never know!!!

Yay, glad AF arrived for you Jex - sure it'll be the last time you think that is good news though!!!! haha


----------



## cerena

OK think I'm back in! OH seems to not be bothered anymore and we've BD's much more than normal this week but despite positive ovulation kit results and fertile CM, I've not seen a thermal shift so looks like I'm one of the unlucky ones that don't ovulate in the first cycle or two after stopping BC :cry:

Is everyone else positive they've ovulated? 

I'm hoping my insomnia and the fact I can't temp at the same time every day has something to do with it all and that I did ovulate


----------



## squeal

Cerena I haven't a clue whether I had O or not, however, I am buying some OPKs so that next month I know whether I have.

I did another test this morning and got a :bfn: so I am definitely out and am going to wait for AF to show now.

I'm hoping it will be soon as then I will be due to O while on holiday which would be nice! I think next month would be more convenient for us too, however much I am gutted and want to be pregnant now!

Lets stick together and see each other through to next month and FX'd we will see some :bfp:s and can go through our pregnancies together too! xx


----------



## cerena

Hi squeal. I got positive OPKs but I read that it doesn't always mean you actually ovulated. Just that your body geared up to...........


----------



## mothercabbage

Hi girls,
just reading ur posts and it seems im not the only one out there who has just come off BC ( on 10/09/2010) and is awaiting :witch: to arrive.:thumbup: i wish she wud hurry up!!!! then the fun can begin!!:happydance:...any one in the same :boat: pls let me know we could compare notes! :hug:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Yay Cerena!!! Walcome back!!! :hugs:
I don't _think_ I ovulated the first cycle off BCP... But then my next cycle FF thought I did on CD 8 - I had 2 days of positive opks and temps agreed... but then changed its mind right at the end of the cycle saying I'd ovulated CD 11!!!!! This time on temps alone, so I'm pretty sure I must have actually ovulated then... But yeah, it looks like my first pos opks never resulted in ovulation... which shows that just as you said, a positive opk doesn't necessarily mean you've ovulated! Just waiting for it this cycle now... fingers crossed... so scared in case I don't!!! Not even a hint of a line on opk yet and I'm CD9... I got some faint lines first last time... Are you charting on FF or anything, or just looking at temps yourself? I'd advise using FF or something because the thermal shift it recognised for me is not something I'd have picked up on myself I don't think... :shrug:

Ooooh squeal, would be fab if you conceived on holiday!!! How cool would it be if you came back not only engaged, but pregnant too!!!! :happydance: Yep, hopefully this month will be the month for some of us and we'll get our BFP's and get to be bump buddies :thumbup:

Hi mothercabbage I hope AF hurries up and arrives for you! :hugs:


----------



## squeal

I know, it would be brilliant!! Told OH earlier that I should be O when on holiday and he was really pleased and said that's what he wanted to begin with (for us to make a baby while on holiday) ... I think if it happens then it's meant to be (how soft do I sound) because the chances of us booking a holiday 3/4 months ago, and that actually being the week I O is a big coincidence so if I conceive then it must be fate!

AF is definitely on the way now (I wish I hadn't wasted a test this morning!) there is brown CM/blood present so glad it's over and I can start cycle #2. Will have one last BD tonight to help it along and hope for the best next month! At least I know my cycle is 30 days now, and I have bought some OPKs so hopefully FX'd we will get some BFP's next month between us! 

And welcome mothercabbage :) hope your withdrawal bleed shows up soon. We all came of BC last month so will be going into our 2nd cycle now but feel free to join us, especially as you will be around the same CDs as me by the looks of things.

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Thanx i would love to join the gang!!:happydance: some one told me i could be using OPK already?? i didnt think i would O til next month??:shrug:..keep gettin mild and i stress mild! period cramps but they probably all in my head coz im sooooooooooo impatient!!!:blush: hurry up AF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squeal

You can use them but you may or may not O so it's entirely up to you. I didn't use them this month just gone but I am this month as I found it a pain not knowing if I had O, or when, as when it came to testing I had no clue how many DPO I was.

I think I will use OPKs from CD10, and :sex: every other day until I get a positive on them and then BD every day if possible around that time, then back to every other day for a bit. That way I should be covered, I just hope OH can manage every day, or me for that matter!! He tends to last far too long for me at times!! Sorry if TMI!! xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

well im just gonna BD as often as poss n see wot happens, if i dont get BFP in next few months ill try OPK's n temping.....n SQUEAL love the info overload in that last post!!! he he xx :hugs:


----------



## purpledragon

Hey there. 
Fully new to this site. Been off BC since very end of May after being on it for 12-13 yrs. So far I have had a mixture of CD - 29, 25 then 24. At the moment I am on CD 30. So my fingers are crossed. If I still have nothing by the 23rd sept I will be testing. It would be soooo awesome to have a BFP then as it will be 2 days before my Bday. What an awesome present. I now how frustating the wait each month can be. This has been the yr for babies for everyone else( my sibling and both of my partner's sibling plus about 10 other people we know), so we are telling ourselfs that next yr is OUR yr. Fingers crossed every so tightly.


----------



## cerena

I had a doctors appointment today and mentioned TTC and my concerns about it taking a while to fall pregnant from not ovulating straight away. She said that's what they used to think but studies have shown that you're actually at your most fertile when you stop the pill? Said there is a 'surge' in fertility :happydance:

She said the first scan is normally done at 18-19 weeks. That seems awfully far along? I thought you had one at 12 weeks to make sure everything is ok? You'd be worrying like mad waiting till 18-19 weeks! Well, I would anyway


----------



## mothercabbage

cerena said:


> I had a doctors appointment today and mentioned TTC and my concerns about it taking a while to fall pregnant from not ovulating straight away. She said that's what they used to think but studies have shown that you're actually at your most fertile when you stop the pill? Said there is a 'surge' in fertility :happydance:
> 
> She said the first scan is normally done at 18-19 weeks. That seems awfully far along? I thought you had one at 12 weeks to make sure everything is ok? You'd be worrying like mad waiting till 18-19 weeks! Well, I would anyway

hi cerena.i had my little girl 11 yr ago and i only had the 1 scan at 20wks.but when i had my son last yr i had a 12wk "dating scan" then a 20 wk scan. i think just the one scan would panic me a little(like you said) but now the doctors dont test for pregnancy, you just go along to the midwife when you think your about 10wk and they book you in for the dating scan to determine your due date.
i hope that is true about being more fertile after stoppin BC!!!
baby dust to all xx:happydance:


----------



## squeal

Yeah, apparently you're meant to be most fertile after coming off it, I don't know for how long though. AF is still taking it's time to properly get here all I keep getting is brown stuff every now and then, do I not class it as CD1 until I actually see properly flowing blood? x


----------



## mothercabbage

squeal said:


> Yeah, apparently you're meant to be most fertile after coming off it, I don't know for how long though. AF is still taking it's time to properly get here all I keep getting is brown stuff every now and then, do I not class it as CD1 until I actually see properly flowing blood? x

I have no idea when you would count from. i think id go from the 1st day i saw anything mildly brown/red,which is prob wrong :dohh: but at least your getting something...i have nothing, no sign AT ALL of AF!!:growlmad:, i can remember when i was waiting to TTC and taking BC and oh boy did i know if i took a pill late!!! mother of all AF!!!!! so y is she taking the pee pee with me now????:cry:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hi Girls!

Well this has been a very busy wee thread! I don't think I can keep up with you all!!! lol

I got a +opk today CD19 and dull achey back (had to pee alot 2day too!). So I'm hoping I'm O'ving as we speak. But dunno as I don't have EWCM yet but I am .... ahem v.wet down below. Goin to :sex: when OH gets home :happydance:

Welcome mothercabbage and purpledragon:hugs:

Cerena I 'm glad your back!!!! yay!

Jax glad AF has arrived.

Speak to you all soon.


:dust: xxxxx


----------



## squeal

Still no AF for me and now the brown CM has gone. I'm definitely not PG as two tests have been BFN. I want to get on with my next cycle now, I'm getting annoyed.


----------



## cerena

5DPO according to FF and I've had dull achey cramps and a plunge in temp (35.5c or 95.9f), not sure what that means but anyway, fingers crossed, I know I'll be monitoring every twinge and tingle over the next week!!


----------



## mothercabbage

Still no AF for me :growlmad: am gettin worried....is this normal for it to take a while to come bak after stoppin BC? its been a week now....usually only takes 2 days?!!:dohh:


----------



## cerena

Mines came 2 weeks after stopping the pill, I'm assuming I ovulated immediately after stopping it but who knows........
I will need to wait till the end of this cycle to make an informed evaluation!


----------



## mothercabbage

Well today and yesterday ive been getting pains on the left((assuming overies)) does this mean i am O? i was told it was better to have the withdrawal bleed n count 14 days from then.then TTC. is any1 else on ere still awaiting their withdrawal bleed from stoppin the pill?


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> Yeah, apparently you're meant to be most fertile after coming off it, I don't know for how long though. AF is still taking it's time to properly get here all I keep getting is brown stuff every now and then, do I not class it as CD1 until I actually see properly flowing blood? x

You should count CD1 as the day you first have full flow/a proper period... *not* spotting, etc...

According to Zita West (fertility expert) fertility is likely to be high for a few months after stopping the pill... but, the bit that scares me is that she says it can then dip for a year or more!!! So having come off bcp in the middle of July, I'll be panicking if I'm not pregnant by the begining of next month!!!! eeeekkkk...

Hi purpledragon
Oooh, fingers crossed for you cerena
Hope AF arrives soon squal and mothercabbage
babycakes - get BD-ing then!!!!


I'm still waiting for O... no sign of it yet... I'm only CD 11, but that's when I O'd last cycle... but I'm sure it'll just be a bit later this cycle then... BUT, getting into the BD-ing anyway... not taking any chances this time after the stupid confusion over FF changing my O date last cycle and me pretty much missing the actual time!!! :growlmad:


----------



## purpledragon

very strange. On CD25, when I was expecting AF my boobs suddenly got extremly painful. Totally different to the O pain. But then last night on CD31 I got spotting. Woke up this morn and now have AF and no soreness in boobs at all. Disapointed of course, but what can you do but try again.


----------



## Vivienne

HI ladies :flower:I'm usually on over 35 forum but I also have just come off the pill a month ago (mid August) so I hope I can be in both? Maybe get a buddy??

I thought it would take time for everything to "get up to speed" but I have just got my period 28 days after my last and I ov'd on the 14th/15th CD so everything seems to be on track. The only problem seems to be that I have reverted to the periods I had when I was 16 (TMI) VERY heavy flow, tampons and pads! GAH!

I find BnB to be the best forum ever, with everyone being so supportive!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## cerena

OK it's only my first cycle off the pill and already I'm turning into a crazed symptom geek!

Since yesterday I've had a dull ache radiating through my lower abdomen and lower back, more towards my back - it's constant but then lo and behold when I went to the bathroom earlier, I had EWCM! Eh?! :wacko:
Starting to wonder if maybe I _didn't_ ovulate on CD15 and I'm only doing so now.......but then again I've googled it all, as you do and EWCM is fairly common even after ovulation due to the presence of estrogen 

I have no idea. Might as well DTD tonight just in case! Temp very low this morning (35.7c) I'll be watching with interest what it does over the next few days..........

AF due around the 27th eeeek

PS hi Vivienne! I'll be your cycle buddie :)


----------



## mothercabbage

morning all :wave: i got :witch: this morn, real flow not just messy sticky stuff! (TMI) sorry:blush:.
welcome Viviene :happydance:...when are you O? i think im around 2nd Oct..
Hi Cerena :hugs: im just having 1st cycle after BC..maybe we can all buddy up?:blush:...baby dust to all xx


----------



## cerena

Yes let's be buddies :hugs:
Anyone having any 'symptoms'?

Don't you just wish you knew the date you ovulated or are going to ovulate aaaarh, would make all this business a lot easier!


----------



## mothercabbage

cerena said:


> Yes let's be buddies :hugs:
> Anyone having any 'symptoms'?
> 
> Don't you just wish you knew the date you ovulated or are going to ovulate aaaarh, would make all this business a lot easier!

im not quite sure of the symptoms, i was VERY lucky with LO #2 i counted 14 days after AF showed up...DTD and got BFP!!! dont think it will be so easy this time...so please can you tell me a few symptoms of O...:thumbup:....When are you O (roughly) cerena? 
:hugs: and :dust: x


----------



## cerena

I have absolutely no idea when I ovulated/if I ovulated yet. My temps are all over the place (there is a link to my chart in my sig)

I got a OPK+ on but no temp rise (then again, I've not been sleeping well and wake up at different times so haven't been consistent)
So I overrode the ovulation detector method on FF and am going by my OPK result which after getting a positive test on the 10th, 11th and 12th tells me I ovulated on the 12th (CD15)
However, today and yesterday I've had constant cramps in my tummy and lower back plus EWCM so I don't know if that was a false alarm and I'm actually ovulating now? Wish I knew :(
It's too early for AF so can only be ovulation or pregnancy **scratched head**

Last month when I stopped my pill and thought I ovulated it was more of an acute twingey pain on one side, now it's radiating all over


----------



## mothercabbage

well hopefully is pregnancy that your getting symptoms for.:happydance:..ive just made a ticker for my cycle and im in the TTW now that ive read about..:growlmad:, im not too disappointed though as i thought it would take months for AF to come bk after stopping BC!!:thumbup:...fingers crossed ((tightly)) for your BFP...when will you be able to test??:hugs:


----------



## cerena

Mmm ticker says a week today, that's IF I ovulated when FF thinks I did though personally I have my doubts. Wish the symptoms for pregnancy, AF and ovulation weren't all the bloody same, it's so cruel!

just been checking my 'symptoms' on FF - it let's you know what % of pregnant ladies had the same at a particular DPO - so I entered mine (6) and here's what I got

EWCM - 84% (wow, high!)
Backache - 50%
Cramps - 60%
Sleep deprived - 57%
Decreased appetite - 51%
Headache - 54%
Skin breakout - 54%
Bloating - 60%
Gassy - 62%

It would just be too good to be true 1st try

My mood is all over the place and I've been feeling pretty low recently, might be because of my insomnia though, I think I slept for about 1 hour last night :(


----------



## mothercabbage

sounds like pregnancy too doesnt it...so confusing!!!:wacko: 
i think i sorted my ticker for O...i think we at different points of cycle but at least we can try to keep each other sane!!:dohh:
:hug:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi Viviene :hi:

Aaaaw, sorry :witch: got you purpledragon and mothercabbage, but PMA for next cycle!!! :hugs:

I know, it is just too too confusing working out when you ovulate!!! lol... Cerena, I had a similar thing last cycle... I had positive OPK's on CD's 6 & 7, a big temp dip on CD 7, and then rise from CD 8... A few days later FF put in solid blue crosshairs so it was clearly convinced as was I that I had O'd... But then, right towards the end of my cycle FF suddenly changed it's mind one day and decided I'd O'd on CD 11!!!! Now my OPK on CD 10 had been more-or-less positive... I couldn't decide whether it was pos or not... but then I had (sorry tmi) 1 big load of ewcm. I don't really get much in the way of cm to really be able to tell to much by that, and same as you I thought it was just that you can get a bit after... and I wrote off the opk as neg as I was convinced I'd already O'd... I recorded my opk as neg on FF and didn't note the ewcm as it had been dry rest of the day... but even with just my temps FF was sure enough to change my O date... so I figure it must be right!!!! I guess really the thing to do is use FF as a guide, but don't flat out believe it... I kinda missed BD-ing at the best times because I was so convinced that I'd already O'd... :shrug: Just had a look at your chart too Cerena, and FF doesn't seem totally sure when you O'd either as the crosshairs are dotted not solid...


----------



## mothercabbage

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi Viviene :hi:
> 
> Aaaaw, sorry :witch: got you purpledragon and mothercabbage, but PMA for next cycle!!! :hugs:
> 
> I know, it is just too too confusing working out when you ovulate!!! lol... Cerena, I had a similar thing last cycle... I had positive OPK's on CD's 6 & 7, a big temp dip on CD 7, and then rise from CD 8... A few days later FF put in solid blue crosshairs so it was clearly convinced as was I that I had O'd... But then, right towards the end of my cycle FF suddenly changed it's mind one day and decided I'd O'd on CD 11!!!! Now my OPK on CD 10 had been more-or-less positive... I couldn't decide whether it was pos or not... but then I had (sorry tmi) 1 big load of ewcm. I don't really get much in the way of cm to really be able to tell to much by that, and same as you I thought it was just that you can get a bit after... and I wrote off the opk as neg as I was convinced I'd already O'd... I recorded my opk as neg on FF and didn't note the ewcm as it had been dry rest of the day... but even with just my temps FF was sure enough to change my O date... so I figure it must be right!!!! I guess really the thing to do is use FF as a guide, but don't flat out believe it... I kinda missed BD-ing at the best times because I was so convinced that I'd already O'd... :shrug: Just had a look at your chart too Cerena, and FF doesn't seem totally sure when you O'd either as the crosshairs are dotted not solid...

Hi caroline, this is just my withdrawal bleed from stopping BC, my cycle is 28 (i think) so hopefully ill be O around my birthday 1-2nd oct...ill have to get OPKs in but when i used them with LO#2 i always got negative results,but he is 18 month old now so who knows??:wacko:
:dust: and :hug: to all xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

mothercabbage said:


> Caroline:-) said:
> 
> 
> Aaaaw, sorry :witch: got you purpledragon and mothercabbage, but PMA for next cycle!!! :hugs:
> 
> Hi caroline, this is just my withdrawal bleed from stopping BC, my cycle is 28 (i think) so hopefully ill be O around my birthday 1-2nd oct...ill have to get OPKs in but when i used them with LO#2 i always got negative results,but he is 18 month old now so who knows??:wacko:
> :dust: and :hug: to all xxClick to expand...

Sorry yeah, I did know that, lol... you were waiting for af to arrive... dont know why I wrote that really haha, :dohh: I'm GLAD AF got you :haha: It's just a relief isn't it when you hear about people who spend months waiting for AF after coming off bcp!
That's strange that you never got positive opks last time? Shows they can't totally be relied upon I guess - because you obviously did ovulate!!!! haha :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

I think OPK are sent to confuse us, i am going to get some again but also will be DTD as often as possible with OH. hope he has got the stamina!!! he he..when do u O? and when are you due to test? :hug: N :dust: x


----------



## Caroline:-)

Well last cycle I O'd on CD 11 in the end... after the fiasco of believing most of my cycle that I'd O'd on CD8!!! But, I'm CD 12 now and no sign of it... I guess my body is still getting back to normal after BCP!?!?? So who knows.... lol


----------



## mothercabbage

Its all just a game of chance n luck if you ask me!! fancy being my buddy then?:blush: im due to test around 16/10/2010...or just before with FRER..if we get a BFP can grow bumps 2geva too!!!:happydance:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Definately - buddies it is :hugs:
I'm just so anxious now for any sign of O... still worried in case bcp has messed my body up too much to O - I'm pretty sure I didn't the month I stopped it... :wacko:


----------



## mothercabbage

Caroline:-) said:


> Definately - buddies it is :hugs:
> I'm just so anxious now for any sign of O... still worried in case bcp has messed my body up too much to O - I'm pretty sure I didn't the month I stopped it... :wacko:

:happydance::happydance:buddies yey!!!:happydance::happydance:...BC can be a pain once your off it (or so ive heard) hopefully we wont find that to be true with us!!!:thumbup: PMA is what we need and lots of :sex:....:hug: and :dust: xx


----------



## cerena

FF has moved my ovulation date forward from CD15 to CD17 so looks like my wait is extended but my temps are far too low to be hopeful (around 35.6c) then again, I've been up for work at 5am shouldn't really make a difference should it...............Grrrrrr! 

Also, if FF is correct, I only BD'd 2 days before O and the day after :cry:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey Girls,

Mothercabbage I'm glad your AF showed up. Here's some b.dust to send you on your way to a BFP!!!!! :dust:

Some for you too purple daragon! :dust:

Welcome Vivenne, you are now going to become as obsessed and crazy with ttc as the rest of us! lol

Caroline, I know this is very difficult but try to relax about Ov, just incase you stressin is keepin it away (I know this is sooo much easier said that done!)

Cerena F'xd for you hun!!!!!


If I've missed out a comment to any1 soz, it's just our wee thread is growing and I'm finding it harder to keep track. Not that I'm complaining, the more the merrier!!!!

I have a boobies related question. lol Post BCP have you noticed they are much more sensitive to touch? e.g Nipples become erect more easily? And after OV mine seem to be more tender (not overly sore tho)

Anywho I'm 1dpo F'xd for me and all you lovely ladies!

xxxxx


----------



## purpledragon

My boobs get a bit tender around the time I think I O. I dont test for O to be honest. We just make sure we "Have Fun" every couple of days (sometimes more ;P ) and hope for the best. Seems like we may have succeeded last time but just had a very early MC. Oh well these things happen. It is much better to lose one early on rather than later.


----------



## cerena

Ok does this actually make sense to anyone? 
*
Fertility Sign * *Interpretation*
*Temperature*: Ovulation Detected on Cycle Day 17
*Cervical Fluid:* Your cervical fluid pattern indicates that you may have ovulated between Cycle Day 21 and Cycle Day 23. A temperature rise should occur to confirm it. Note that it is possible to have several patches of fertile cervical fluid (egg white or very watery) in the same cycle.
Ovulation Tests: Your last OPK positive on Cycle Day 15 predicts ovulation between Cycle Day 15 and Cycle Day 17. You should observe a temperature rise and at least 3 days of high temperatures to confirm this ovulation.

:nope:
I got my first positive OPK on CD14 so is it still possible to ovulate on CD17?


----------



## squeal

Hi Everyone!!

AF FINALLY arrived on Friday, so I am now CD3, anyone also on this CD? So my first cycle was 32 days. What was all yours?

My OPKs arrived yesterday, and I should also have some Preseed on the way. 

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## babycakes1982

Cerena I don't have a clue about temping!!! I think when you get a +OPK it's just an indication that your body is gearing up to ovulate and can do so within 12 to 36 hours. It may be possible but really dunno!?

Hey Squeal my 1st cycle was 36 days. I used concieve + this cycle to F'xd it has helped! Might try preseed at a later date if I'm not successful with C+. Let me know how you get on with it 


xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

Hi again girls :wave:...Im good today the AF pains have let up a bit now so things are better:thumbup:, SQUEAL im on CD2 of (i think-unless BCP has messed with me)28 day cycle, so we should be testing around the same time??..CERENA i have no idea about temping and so forth to do with O..i dont even know what FF means :blush:....hopefully i'll have my BFP before i get too stressed and think about temping etc....its too confusing for me :wacko:....BABYCAKES thankyou for the :dust:!!!!and yes after BCP my nips were especially sensative, NOT sore just very sensative....I hope ALL my buddies on this thread are having a great weekend :hug: :dust: to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## squeal

Ah, yep, we should be. This cycle was 32 days, however, that could change this month as I'm sure my body is still getting used to not being on the pill, so next month could be shorter for all I know.

Did everyones AF last long? Mine is already light and only been three days. xx


----------



## mothercabbage

squeal said:


> Ah, yep, we should be. This cycle was 32 days, however, that could change this month as I'm sure my body is still getting used to not being on the pill, so next month could be shorter for all I know.
> 
> Did everyones AF last long? Mine is already light and only been three days. xx

Yea mine is lighter than usual its only my withdrawal bleed though(day2)...gonna BD as often as poss, and if i get any O symptoms we'll :sex: then too he he...:dust: n :hug:to all xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey Cerena, same happened to me last cycle, when FF moved my O day from CD8 to CD11 a few days before AF was due... it meant I'd only ended up DTD 3 days before O!!!! :growlmad: When I thought I'd done it 2 days before, day before, on the day and day after!!! I was sooo not impressed... so this time when I think I've O'd I'm gonna make sure we keep on with the BD-ing!!!! :thumbup:
Hay babycakes, I know I need to stop stressing, but I am just a worrier all the time... :shrug: I stress over *everything* :wacko: Yes, my boobies were sooo seisitive and painful last cycle from around O until a day or 2 after AF arrived... I was convinced it was a pregnancy symptom, but obviously not!!!! :haha:
Squal - glad AF arrived for you so you can get on with the next cycle! My first cycle off the pill was 26 days (but no O). Then I had a 22 day cycle :dohh:
Hi mothercabbage - FF stands for Fertility Friend the charting site :coffee:


----------



## cerena

Now my chart has decided I didn't ovulate at all :cry: my temps are just all over the place. Don't know what to do. I'm having more 'symptoms' now than I had during AF :shrug:

I think I'm out this month


----------



## Caroline:-)

Try not to worry Cerena... I don't think I O'd on my first cycle off the pill... I wasn't charting that cycle or anything, so I don't know for sure, but opk's didn't pick anything up... But then last cycle I did... I don't think it's that uncommon to take a cycle or two to start O-ing so try not to worry... but hey, you're not out until AF comes... maybe FF is wrong, or maybe you'll have a long first cycle (as I believe lots of people just off bcp have) and are still to O!


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon girls...im back from manchester for the photo shoot, went well ace pics,spent a fortune. so how is every1 today?? hope you are all great!!!!!! :hug: :dust: to all


----------



## squeal

I still have my cold and AF has nearlly finished (CD 5 now), just at that point where you get brown stuff every now and then which is annoying. I seem to have a high sex drive atm, I might just jump on him tonight whatever!

How are you? xx


----------



## babycakes1982

lol Like your style Squeal! Jump on him no matter what! hehehe.
I'm tired today couldn't sleep last night - thinking about makin a baby sutff!!!!! Grrrr! Caroline it's your turn to say it to me - try to stop stressin!:wacko:

Photo shoot motherc sounds interesting?


xxxxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Haha, babycakes - time to stop stressing!!!!! :haha: I guess we're all as bad as one another!!!! :rofl:

Oooh, lets see some pics from the photoshoot mothercabbage!!!!

Hey Squel - yay for AF nearly being over - good luck for this cycle - when you off on your holls?!?!? 

I think I may be ovulating today... still not got a pos on opk, but got fainter lines today which is a start as I've not had even the slightest line so far... so maybe I just missed the pos... But anyway, I think I may have O'd because I've had this horrible cramping in the Left ovary area today... kinda like period pains, but spread around my hip and lower back on that side... Way more painful than I'd have expected O pains to be, but as I'm on CD 15 it seems likely... :shrug: Wait and see what my temps do I guess, had a dip today so wee if it starts rising again... in the meantime we'll just keep DTD!!!!


----------



## squeal

I go on Saturday :D

Is it just me or did you never feel these cramps when on the pill? I never noticed before, and then last month I had them and thought it must be O, I wonder if I will feel them again this month.

I told OH I wanted to BD tonight to which his reply was "yes boss", so I was confused and said what do you mean by that, to which he replied "I'll just do as I'm told" ... I was like no, I just want to make love to you, I've missed being close to you, it doesn't count atm!! Bless, he thought we were back to the every other day stuff already!! 

xx


----------



## cerena

squeal said:


> I go on Saturday :D
> 
> Is it just me or did you never feel these cramps when on the pill? I never noticed before, and then last month I had them and thought it must be O, I wonder if I will feel them again this month.

Yup. I have never noticed cramps before AF before?

I'm writing this cycle off, it's been a total mess with temps and CM (even this morning I'm still getting some EWCM despite it starting a few weeks ago)
100% sure I'm NOT pregnant. It's alright, I'm not in the best emotional state this month anyway, loads of stress and anxiety over other matters.
Next month is out as OH is going back to the UK for a 3.5 week holiday, he leaves just before my fertile period so back to it in November :thumbup:


----------



## mothercabbage

Hi girls! :wave:,SQUEAL i think i may have caught your cold!!:cry: i feel like i have pepper up my nose at the mo!! i love your style...jump on OH...love it!!!:happydance:
and as for the photo shoot...i cannot get the pics on here it just comes up FAILED..:growlmad:..i do have them on facebook though so if any of you want to see them and you are on facebook go and add me ( claire bella cammiss) the album is locked to every one but my OH at the mo:blush: but i will unlock it to any of my TTC buddies!! ps i really would like ur opinions girls!:hugs:
:hug: N :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## squeal

Well he went out with his friend last night and drank too much, so he just wanted to sleep when he got home!! Wasn't impressed :growlmad:

I've told him the plans for this month anyway so he's aware! :D

My cold is getting better too so I should be all good for our holiday. xx


----------



## mothercabbage

hi again girls..:wave: well i have figured out how to get pics on here now...(had to resize them) so done that here are a few from my photo shoot in manchester on Monday...:blush:
 



Attached Files:







flawless me shrunk.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 1









flawless shrunk.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 1









full shot,shrunk.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 1









Mirror flawless.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mothercabbage

and here are my gang!!!!:happydance::happydance:
:hug: N :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







connor thinks he's a rabbit.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 2









conz & chloe shrunk 1.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1









chloe & connor shrunk.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 2









my big boy 9lb 1oz.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 1









me and my OH.jpg
File size: 43.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Caroline:-)

mothercabbage said:


> hi again girls..:wave: well i have figured out how to get pics on here now...(had to resize them) so done that here are a few from my photo shoot in manchester on Monday...:blush:

Wow, you look fabulous!!!! What wonderful photos - I bet your OH LOVES them!!!! :winkwink: 
You look fab and I am very jealous of your amazing figure!!!! Seriously though, hot, hot, hot - you should be V proud of those pics!!!!:thumbup:

Oh, and you have a lovely family!!! I especially love the pic of Connor in the rabbit hutch!!!! haha, so cute!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

Caroline:-) said:


> mothercabbage said:
> 
> 
> hi again girls..:wave: well i have figured out how to get pics on here now...(had to resize them) so done that here are a few from my photo shoot in manchester on Monday...:blush:
> 
> Wow, you look fabulous!!!! What wonderful photos - I bet your OH LOVES them!!!! :winkwink:
> You look fab and I am very jealous of your amazing figure!!!! Seriously though, hot, hot, hot - you should be V proud of those pics!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Oh, and you have a lovely family!!! I especially love the pic of Connor in the rabbit hutch!!!! haha, so cute!!!Click to expand...

awwwwww thanx hun..i do love my pics i must admit..they haven't been airbrushed yet tho so i cant wait to get them back....:happydance: my son is nuts with our rabbits...he shoves them out and gets in the cage...so funny but very messy...:dohh:....your due for testing soon aren't you??


----------



## Caroline:-)

~Wow, if the pics are that good already, just think how amazing they'll be with airbrushing!!!! :thumbup:

Nope, got a couple of weeks 'til I test now... Going by my last cycle, AF would have been due in 6 days, so yeah, if this cycle had been the same I'd have been testing soon... BUT, O is happeneing much later this cycle... I O'd CD11 last cycle, but I'm CD16 now and I think I'm O-ing today-ish... not sure until I see temp shift :shrug: So yeah, I've got quite a while before testing now...


----------



## mothercabbage

oh i see, i just thought you were around same time as me...silly me:wacko:...i due for testing around oct 16th...im just going to guess when im O...i got it right with LO#2 so ill symptom spot n BD alot next week and see what happens..


----------



## bjbarrachus

So ladies, I wanted to give you some hope. I came off BC in may, we have been TTC since then. Last month I had a little breakdown because I had came off my prozac to get pregnant. Well, got back on it, and am in therapy. But while I was concentrating on me instead of getting prego, we got prego. Yippy! Just found out last thursday. Thought this might give you guys some hope. Due at the end of May. But now I'm really nervous! LOL!


----------



## squeal

bjbarrachus said:


> So ladies, I wanted to give you some hope. I came off BC in may, we have been TTC since then. Last month I had a little breakdown because I had came off my prozac to get pregnant. Well, got back on it, and am in therapy. But while I was concentrating on me instead of getting prego, we got prego. Yippy! Just found out last thursday. Thought this might give you guys some hope. Due at the end of May. But now I'm really nervous! LOL!

Aww, Congratulations!! :D

All the best for the next 8 months!!


----------



## mothercabbage

congrats and H&H 9 month x


----------



## Caroline:-)

Yay! Congrats BJ!!!! H & H 9 months!!! :happydance:
So happy for you, and thanks for letting us know!!! :thumbup:
Could you send a little babydust in our direction please :hugs:


----------



## cerena

Congrats~!

Girls, I'm out. I secured the job I wanted which is on a 4 month probation and I cannot get pregnant or I'll be jobless at the end of 4 months! It ties in perfectly as we can apply for our residency here around that time, so I'm WTT till the middle of next year now 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## squeal

cerena said:


> Congrats~!
> 
> Girls, I'm out. I secured the job I wanted which is on a 4 month probation and I cannot get pregnant or I'll be jobless at the end of 4 months! It ties in perfectly as we can apply for our residency here around that time, so I'm WTT till the middle of next year now
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Why would you be jobless? They can't sack you for being pregnant it's discrimination.


----------



## babycakes1982

Congrats barracus!!!!! Yaaaay!!!!! :baby: On the way!!!

Cerena, congrats on the job. How do you feel about WWT?

Mothercabbage' I'm just bout to check out your pics:thumbup:


xxxxx


----------



## babycakes1982

They are fab! You are one hot mama if you don't mind me saying! hehehe


----------



## mothercabbage

@BABYCAKES i do not mind at all........does wonders for the ego....i was a nervous wreck on the day of the shoot but the photographer was good....my OH loves them!!!! ((perv)):rofl: @CERENA hope the job goes well and if your ok with WTT then its aaallllllll goooooood...GL hunni 
:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey Cerena, sorry to hear you'll be leaving us, but huge congrats on the job!!!!!! :thumbup:
How are you feeling about going back to WTT? I guess it's for a good reason this time though... Hope it all works out for you - Good luck!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey girls, well I'm 7dpo and no symptoms. Feel out already.... I had no idea how hard this was gonna be. I'm usually quite positive but I just fell so bluuuuh today.

Omg wtf I'm nearly crying as I'm typin this and it's only cycle 2 ttc!

Please give me some PMA xxxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey babycakes... you're no way 'out' yet!!!!! You're only 7DPO, plenty of time for symptoms - and besides, plenty of women never get any symptoms at all, so come on girl - PMA all the way please!!!! :thumbup:
Feeling a bit down myself as just been reading in another thread of our 3rd BFP in a few days - all 3 on first cycle trying, 2 of whom I was in WTT with and they came over after me... :shrug: Don't get me wrong, I really am sooo happy for them... but I want mine too!!!! :growlmad:
BUT, I know it's crazy to get down about it really... we're only on our 2nd cycles... it's unbelievable how important it seems though, and how much hope we place on it isn't it... I know I was sooo upset after my BFN last month, even though I never would have expected to catch first try... As much as I love BnB, I do think it makes us obsess even more about the whole thing... 
BUT, we need to keep that PMA up babycakes -I think this is gonna be our cycle hun - I think I'm 2 DPO today, so not far behind you! Keep up the PMA and maybe we'll get to be bump buddies!!!! :friends:
Sending you some babydust - can you send some back to me please!!!!:dust:


----------



## mothercabbage

hi girls.:wave:..i see your getting the TWW blues!!! keep smiling ladies its not over til the :witch: shows her ugliness!!!!!...im sending you both HEAPS of :dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Aaaaw, thanks mothercabbage :hugs:


----------



## babycakes1982

Thanks Mothercabbage. It is totally the 2ww that is getting to me. The not knowing and kind of putting your life on hold - just incase! My best friend was over last nite and we were looking into organising my sisters hen do for next year. She was going to bring wine over and I said no cos of the just incase factor!!!! I would like a test to tell you if you've managed to get the sperm meet egg!!! Never mind implantation!

Caroline, well after I put up my last post I had a right good bubble. The kind when you were wee and hurt you knee!! lol I understand about you saying about the girls who you were WTT with. Just makes you want it even more! I've been to see a few friends recently who have new borns to a wee girl who is turning one. They all say things like 'you're a natural' or 'do you not fancy having a wee one?'. Arrrrrgggghhhh! I'm trying. They don't mean anything by it (don't know I'm trying) and would be hurt if I told them how it makes me feel.

Now that I've had a good wee greet and a bit of a rant I think my PMA is coming back! Also, it helps that Jermey Kyle is on in the background and I think 'hey it could be worse!' lol.

Caroline I've got everything crossed for us hun. Let's just cover this thread with :dust: and :bfp: and we will all be on our way to mummyville!!!!! PMA PMA PMA 

Oh and a big thanks girls you have really helped me today (omg tearing up as I type this) . OH is in for a fun night and maybe for the the next 1ww!

:dust: :bfp: 
:dust: :bfp:
:dust: :bfp:
:dust: :bfp:
:dust: :bfp:
:dust: :bfp:
:dust: :bfp:


----------



## squeal

Well I thought I would do a test OPK today and completely screwed it up, if there is someone that can't follow clear instructions its me!!

It said to open to pack and take off the strip (or something like that) so I thought you had to peel a strip off the test, not that the strip was the test!! So my first OPK was peeled apart and no use!! It then became apparently I just had to take the bloody thing out the packet and put it in my wee!!

Anyway as suspected it was negative as I am only CD8 but just wanted to see how they work :)


----------



## mothercabbage

afternoon ladies...:wave:[email protected] i noticed some of your words sound a little familiar to me...are you scottish by any chance?? im glad you had a cry and are now feeling better about TWW..well as well as to be expected..im not quite there yet but im not looking forward to it!!!:growlmad: i hate reading things on the net that say..""always try to leave testing until atleast when your period is a day late"""" YOU WHAT!!!!!!!! i bet it was a male that wrote that! i have no patience, if i want something...i want it now (((stomps foot))):haha:
@CAROLINE i hope you're feeling a bit more happy now too...keep thinking PMA must have PMA!!!
@SQUEAL i wouldnt worry about not knowing what you were doing with that OPK, im sure we have all messed up a 1st attempt at something!!i know i have:blush:
:hug: N :dust: to all of us!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## babycakes1982

Squeal you totally made me laugh!!! With OPK's I use the 'pee in the cup' method. The other week when I was doing it my step-son(he's 4) tried to get into the bathroom, I panicked and got pee all over me! He didn't get in cos I had locked the door. But when I came out with my leggins in my hand he asked me if I had had a wee accident!
Hopefully you will get a +ve OPK soon and you can get donw to :sex:


Mothercabbage I am scottish. Och aye the noo! lol You from Scotand?


----------



## squeal

babycakes1982 said:


> Squeal you totally made me laugh!!! With OPK's I use the 'pee in the cup' method. The other week when I was doing it my step-son(he's 4) tried to get into the bathroom, I panicked and got pee all over me! He didn't get in cos I had locked the door. But when I came out with my leggins in my hand he asked me if I had had a wee accident!
> Hopefully you will get a +ve OPK soon and you can get donw to :sex:

Haha, bless him! I was carrying this plastic cup around and my OH was like what exactly are you doing with that cup, I told him he didn't want to know, but he insisted so I said I'm going to wee in it to which he wasn't impressed with and thought I was a bit mad ... I did tell him he didn't want to know to begin with!!

I'm hoping for a positive sometime in the middle of next week. Just hope I don't miss it because with being on holiday I won't be able to do them at the same time each day but I think around those predicted O days I will try do 2 a day if practicable.

xx


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey, just take your pee cup out and about with you!!! lol xxx


----------



## mothercabbage

babycakes1982 said:


> Squeal you totally made me laugh!!! With OPK's I use the 'pee in the cup' method. The other week when I was doing it my step-son(he's 4) tried to get into the bathroom, I panicked and got pee all over me! He didn't get in cos I had locked the door. But when I came out with my leggins in my hand he asked me if I had had a wee accident!
> Hopefully you will get a +ve OPK soon and you can get donw to :sex:
> 
> 
> Mothercabbage I am scottish. Och aye the noo! lol You from Scotand?

No im not scottish myself, i stayed in Aberdeen for 2 yrs and my OH is scottish....thought some words were familiar!!!!:happydance:


----------



## squeal

babycakes1982 said:


> Hey, just take your pee cup out and about with you!!! lol xxx

I may well do, how romantic! Can you test straight after or do you need to let the urine cool first?


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> Well I thought I would do a test OPK today and completely screwed it up, if there is someone that can't follow clear instructions its me!!
> 
> It said to open to pack and take off the strip (or something like that) so I thought you had to peel a strip off the test, not that the strip was the test!! So my first OPK was peeled apart and no use!! It then became apparently I just had to take the bloody thing out the packet and put it in my wee!!
> 
> Anyway as suspected it was negative as I am only CD8 but just wanted to see how they work :)

:rofl: OMG squeal, that made me laugh... I can just imagine you tearing the poor little strip to shreads!!!! :haha: Oh, and babycakes, love the story of your little 'accident' with the wee :haha: :haha: Oh, you've both cheered me up no end!!!! :rofl:

Glad you're feeling better now though babycakes... :thumbup:

You are sooo right mothercabbage - got to be a bloke that tells us to wait until AF is late to test!!! AS IF?!?!?!? :dohh:

Squeal, I LOVE the idea of you wandering round Sorrento with your pee cup!!!! And yes, they usually say to let it stand for 20mins to reach room temp - so even better, you'll be carrying round a FULL pee cup for 20 mins each day!!!! :tease: Gotta love that image!!!! :rofl:

Here's some babydust right back at you all!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
PMA for :bfp: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: PMA for :bfp:


----------



## squeal

Haha, I don't think so!! I will have to wait until we get back to the hotel to test then, I'm not walking around with a cup of wee and I'm not leaving it in a public toilet for 20 minutes before returning!!

Oh the joys of TTC! :D

My blummin pre-seed test was a disaster too, it went all over the bed because unbeknown to me you can't feel the stuff come out in the dark!!

xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

:winkwink:


squeal said:


> Haha, I don't think so!! I will have to wait until we get back to the hotel to test then, I'm not walking around with a cup of wee and I'm not leaving it in a public toilet for 20 minutes before returning!!
> 
> Oh the joys of TTC! :D
> 
> My blummin pre-seed test was a disaster too, it went all over the bed because unbeknown to me you can't feel the stuff come out in the dark!!
> 
> xx

Haha, HANDS OFF the TTC stuff - you can't be trusted today!!! :haha: 
I've never used pre-seed myself, so I'll try not to laught at this one!!! :shhh:

So tommorrow you off on your holls then? Is it a week you're away for? Fingers crossed you O when you're away so you can try and make a little holiday baby! Oooh, you could call it Sorrento too!!!! :haha: Ooooh, and I hope you get a lovely romantic proposal too!!!! Pics of ring when you get back too thank you please!


----------



## squeal

Thank you Caroline!

I am due to O next Saturday (if my cycle remains 32 days that is) so I should hopefully get a positive OPK the middle of next week FX'd which means if we get a BFP in October we will have made our baby over there!

We did actually talk a month or two ago about naming it Sorrento if it was a girl and we managed to conceive while there, but we were joking and I think it might be a bit silly, what do you think? It's not even worth considering unless we get a BFP anyway!

Having ring issues atm, unless OH has kept it a secret from me which I think is unlikely as I've been with im all the time, the shop hasn't been able to get my size in time :cry: so may have to go without and hope I can collect it once we're back!! Sooo gutted!! Once I eventually have it in my possession though i shall post some pictures. 

xx :dust: xx


----------



## babycakes1982

I don't let my pee cool when doing OPK's???? But I still get a +ve. Does it maybe depend on the brand you use? xxxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Just seen you've started a journal too!!! So just popped in to see you there - and I'm your first visitor!!!!:yipee:


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> Thank you Caroline!
> 
> I am due to O next Saturday (if my cycle remains 32 days that is) so I should hopefully get a positive OPK the middle of next week FX'd which means if we get a BFP in October we will have made our baby over there!
> 
> We did actually talk a month or two ago about naming it Sorrento if it was a girl and we managed to conceive while there, but we were joking and I think it might be a bit silly, what do you think? It's not even worth considering unless we get a BFP anyway!
> 
> Having ring issues atm, unless OH has kept it a secret from me which I think is unlikely as I've been with im all the time, the shop hasn't been able to get my size in time :cry: so may have to go without and hope I can collect it once we're back!! Sooo gutted!! Once I eventually have it in my possession though i shall post some pictures.
> 
> xx :dust: xx

Ooooh no!!!! That sucks :dohh: Fingers crossed he has managed to keep it from you some how!!!! 

Actually, even though I said about Sorrento 1/2 joking, I was actually thinking it sounded like a lovely name!!! Really pretty!!! Worth thinkiing about!!! :thumbup: But like you say, you've got to get the BFP first!!!! :wacko: BABYDUST....


----------



## Caroline:-)

babycakes1982 said:


> I don't let my pee cool when doing OPK's???? But I still get a +ve. Does it maybe depend on the brand you use? xxxxx

TBH, I don't REALLY think it's necessary... I don't always wait :shrug: But that's what it says on the instructions - although not on the actual packet I don't think - but me being me, I have to read all the info first with everything!!! haha...


----------



## squeal

Thanks for the visit :D

It is pretty, but I don't think it goes with our (or should I say his) last name, but then I suppose if you have a nice middle name it might sound better altogether.

Saying that, not only do I need a BFP next month, but it would also have to be a girl !! Not asking for much here !! I like to think that fate exists though, so we shall see.

xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

You never know!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## squeal

Caroline:-) said:


> You never know!!!! :winkwink:

I actually think I would feel stupid calling my child Sorrento in public, it's not really a name you can shorten either! I don't think we agree on any names atm. Anyone else discussed it with their OH? 

xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Maybe Sorrento as a middle name?!?!? 
We've not properly discussed it... I mean we've had a few little chats about what names we like, but I'm determined not to get properly into that discussion with him until I get a BFP... kinda feels like I'd be tempting fate to talk about it yet... I'm sure we're gonna have disagreements on that front though!!!!


----------



## squeal

Caroline:-) said:


> Maybe Sorrento as a middle name?!?!?
> We've not properly discussed it... I mean we've had a few little chats about what names we like, but I'm determined not to get properly into that discussion with him until I get a BFP... kinda feels like I'd be tempting fate to talk about it yet... I'm sure we're gonna have disagreements on that front though!!!!

I know what you mean with the whole tempting fate thing. I try not to bring the subject up often but part of me wants to all the time. I went to TK Max earlier and just wanted to look at the baby clothes but didn't, I'm sure OH would think I am slowly going mad and obssessed.

I really like the idea of it being a middle name actually :)

I'm liking Oscar for a boy though.

xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Oscar is nice... My fav boys name at the moment is Oliver... I also like the Welsh version of Max - Macsen/Macs but I know DH hates it!!! lol... Girls is harder, I've soooo many names I like!!!!


----------



## squeal

Oliver is nice too, would you call him Ollie? I like that. I knew an Oliver at school though and he was a little weed. It's funny how people you know in life can put you off a name. I do like Oliver though.

I like Amelia (Millie) for a girl but OH won't let me have it because that's the name of my dog and he won't let me name our child after my dog!! :cry:

And I just realised that if we have a girl OH would probably like to have the middle name as his Mum's name so I think that's already kinda certain.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Yeah, Amelia is on my list of fav girls names tooo... along with Leila, Emily, Olivia & Sophia... Think they're my fav's at the moment... :haha: 
Middle name for a girl would have to be Ann I think... it's my mums name, DH's mums name (although with an E on the end), and my middle name.... Middle name for a boy would have to be John as it's a traditional middle name for boys in my family (both my brother and my dad and I think further back in my dads family too) as well as being the name of DH's brother and uncle!


----------



## Conina

Hi all

Just back from a great 2 weeks in the US :thumbup:

But weird things happening (or not happening). AF should have been due on Wed if my cycle had been normal. But no sign so far. I had been using OPK's before I went away and nothing. So either my cycles haven't settled down since I came off the BCP, or they're settled down to what they were before the BCP, when they were completely all over the place, or else...

Haven't tested yet so :shrug:

If it is the last thing, it would be fab but slightly worrying since I've spent the last 2 weeks drinking wine and eating...well, everything!!

Will keep you all informed anyway


----------



## mothercabbage

Conina said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just back from a great 2 weeks in the US :thumbup:
> 
> But weird things happening (or not happening). AF should have been due on Wed if my cycle had been normal. But no sign so far. I had been using OPK's before I went away and nothing. So either my cycles haven't settled down since I came off the BCP, or they're settled down to what they were before the BCP, when they were completely all over the place, or else...
> 
> Haven't tested yet so :shrug:
> 
> If it is the last thing, it would be fab but slightly worrying since I've spent the last 2 weeks drinking wine and eating...well, everything!!
> 
> Will keep you all informed anyway

:test: FXd for ya xxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Conina said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just back from a great 2 weeks in the US :thumbup:
> 
> But weird things happening (or not happening). AF should have been due on Wed if my cycle had been normal. But no sign so far. I had been using OPK's before I went away and nothing. So either my cycles haven't settled down since I came off the BCP, or they're settled down to what they were before the BCP, when they were completely all over the place, or else...
> 
> Haven't tested yet so :shrug:
> 
> If it is the last thing, it would be fab but slightly worrying since I've spent the last 2 weeks drinking wine and eating...well, everything!!
> 
> Will keep you all informed anyway

Hey Corina, gald you had a lovely time!!!!!
How have you managed not to test yet?!!? :haha: Come on girl - get testing - you never know!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## babycakes1982

TEST! TEST! 

I'm 10dpo and I've had cramps since 7dpo (think after I had my melt down the other day)

Is this normal???? I never got it last month. AF isn't due until Thursday according to my last luteal phase (was 12 days).

I tested this am got a BFN!

I'm confused :wacko:

How is everyone else? xxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Aaaaw, sorry you got a BFN babycakes...:hugs: you never know though, don't give up yet... plenty of people don't get their BFP until later than that...Of course, the cramps could just be due to the bloody bcp still... or getting used to how your body behaves again... I had the most horrendous ovulation pain this cycle, it reeeeaaaallly hurt! I woke in the early hours and couldn't get back to sleep it hurt so much... then it came back later in the day and I had to leave work early because of the pain!!!! Even with taking paracetamol it was horrible... :sick:
BUT, don't give up yet - it's still early-ish and you're not out till witchy arrives!!! Fingers crossed for you hun! :thumbup:
I'm 6DPO at the moment... no real symptoms yet :nope:

So how is everyone? I was stung by a bee on my leg last Friday, stung a bit but was fine the rest of the day and Saturday... But Sunday I woke up and it was red and swolen (about the side of a coffee mug) painful and itchy... I was going to go to the doctor today but waaaay too busy to leave work - it seems to be getting a bit better now though... has anyone else had a bad reaction like that? I'm a bit concerned in case I get a worse reaction another time as I've obviously got some sort of allergy?!?!? hmmm... :wacko:


----------



## Conina

Ah well AF got me before the test did :growlmad:

At least now there's no worry about the amount of wine, shell fish, soft cheese etc that I consumed on holiday!!

That makes a 33 day cycle, after the last one which was 27 days. I have no clue... :shrug: Back to testing!!!


----------



## babycakes1982

Conina - Aw sorry the she got you hun! :bfp: for you this cyle then:thumbup: PMA PMA PMA.


Caroline, my sis got that before with a sting. She got antiboitics for it but it did swell up more than yours I think and I think it may have been infected. Maybe you are allergic so I would keep an eye out if it gets any worse. Or maybe your preggers and that's why your body reacted like that. PMA and :dust: to you.


Well cramps have dissapperead???? wtf. Think I maybe I didn't ovulate properly when I thought I did and maybe that was my body doing it just there??? Who knows, time will tell ..... Think I might do temps next cycle to get a better understanding of my body. Any tips girls??
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Yeah, you should definately temp babycakes... they say it's the only way to really know if you've Ov'd... I was kind of unsure this month - I mean cm and terrible O pains convinced me I had, but I didin't get a properly positive opk! But, my temps quickly confirmed that I had Ov'd... the only thing is, I think it makes you obsess even more than anything else... lol... :wacko:
BUT! You're still not out this cycle hun - so don't make too many plans for next just yet!!! The cramps still could have been implantation!!!! Good luck hun and keep us upated!!!! :hugs:

:hugs: Aaaaw, really sorry evil :witch: got you Conina Yeah, my cycles have been 26 and 22 so far - and this one will be more (exept it won't because AF is *NOT* coming and I *AM* going to get my BFP!!!!! :haha: ) PMA for next cycle though Conina - good luck :thumbup:


----------



## babycakes1982

Caroline, you goin insane yet with the 2ww yet? xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

babycakes1982 said:


> Caroline, you goin insane yet with the 2ww yet? xx

Most definately!!!! :haha: I'm soooo impatient to test, but also soooo scared of getting a BFN.... aaaarrrrrgggghhhhhh!!!!! I just can't think about anything else, which it pretty bad when I've got an assignment due in Monday!!!! :wacko: I've got Thursday and Friday off work to get it done, but I'd better hope my concentration is better than it was last Thursday and Friday that I took off!!! 
I'm going to pop to Boots tomorrow as they've got BOGOF on FRER's (1 and 2 packs)... Lets see how long I last without using one!!!! :haha: I know it's stupid to test too early but :shrug: I probably will anyway!!!!! :rofl:

So babycakes, when is AF due? You going to test again in a couple of days, or just wait and see if AF shows? :hugs:


----------



## mothercabbage

morning:wave: hows everyone today...sorry to here the :witch:got you.....and caroline....id be the same as you!! wanting to test all the time!! its just so disapointing seeing :bfn:...FXd for you, not long until testing now though!! xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

[-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;
Well, I've got my 2 x 2 packs of Frers now!!! Only thing is, having 4 tests in the house, will I be tempted to use one?!?! lol... Going to have to stop myself from testing tomorrow!!!! :haha:

Well, I had a HUGE temp dip today (have a look at my chart below) so I'm trying not to get too hopeful... Yes, it's a big sign of implantation, but it can also happen when you're not pregnant (although not so often)... I've also been getting lots of little cramps (both sharp ones and dull ones) in various spots down below :blush: ... It could all be nothing of course, so I'm trying not to get too excited... [-o&lt; but you never know... eeeek! :wacko:
So how is everyone today? Any sign of Ov yet mothercabbage?
GL and :dust: to everyone


----------



## mothercabbage

morning CAROLINE im waiting a few hours b4 i OPK again...ill let you know what test says...but we have BD since CD6 and everyother day since...hopefully :bfp: coming up!! FX for us both and all my BNB friends xxxxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

mothercabbage said:


> morning CAROLINE im waiting a few hours b4 i OPK again...ill let you know what test says...but we have BD since CD6 and everyother day since...hopefully :bfp: coming up!! FX for us both and all my BNB friends xxxxxx

Did you get a positive opk then? Good luck :thumbup:
:dust: to us and everyone else for a lovely BFP this cycle [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt; [-o&lt;


----------



## mothercabbage

done an OPK today...there was a line but really feint even more than yesterday!!! i think O has been n gone! what do you think? xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

mothercabbage said:


> done an OPK today...there was a line but really feint even more than yesterday!!! i think O has been n gone! what do you think? xxx

That's what happened to me this month - I never got an actual positive - it was getting darker, then the next day it just started getting lighter again, so I figured I'd just missed the 'peak' too... I considered the day I had the darkest line as my positive... But, I'd keep doing the opks if I were you, in case O is still to come!!!
Who knows though, :shrug: it's all so bl00dy confusing!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

ive run out of OPK now so that is that, just stick to the original plan,(au natural) :sex: every other day and keep legs crossed after!! if that dont work, will have to re-think the plan!! :haha: hope your all well today....i am its my birthday!!!:wohoo:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Aaaaw, happy birthday!!!!! :cake:
Hope you've had a lovely day :hugs: Did you do anything nice to celebrate?


----------



## mothercabbage

thanx for birthday wishes!!!! :kiss:
i had a great day! spoilt with chocolates, flowers bath smellies....blah blah blah.....not happy today though!!! OH ""didnt fancy"" :sex: last night!!!! my most fertile day (according to ticker) and he dont fancy it!!!!! wtf! MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mothercabbage

ive just looked back over the last posts n its just me n you caroline, we gate crashed n then we got deserted!!! :haha: hope all the other girls from this thread are busy DTD!!!...xx


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey girlies!!!

How are you all getting on today? Any :bfp: news yet?

Well :witch: got me yesterday!!!!:cry: Big style cramps and flow but have really eased off today. I was gutted yesterday but heho onwards and upwards. Just went out to a hen nite and got drunk last night!!


Belated Happy B.day mothercabbage :flower:

xxxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwww :hug: BABYCAKES and the only :bfp: today is my OPK....never DTD last night either so i think i may have missed it...*%$£!!!!! i could swear!!!!!!!:growlmad:
 



Attached Files:







opks...2nd oct.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wishbaby3

I came off Nuvaring, in July 2010, and im Pregnant now..... ....:)


----------



## babycakes1982

Congrats on you BFP wishbaby 3!!!!!

Mothercabbage you never know.....Go grab OH and get at it girl!!!!

Caroline have you tested yet?

xxxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

quick hello..:wave: going to get busy :sex:...have a good night girls...xxx


----------



## Conina

Mother cab - you go girl!! Enjoy!!


----------



## mothercabbage

got him!!!!:haha: :sex: him like he's never been:sex: before!!!!...so FXd...:hug: n :dust: to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## squeal

I'm back!!

Been BD LOTS over the holiday but now I am worried I have missed the egg, I know that makes no sense but I will explain.

Basically we have BD say Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, then Friday I got a positive OPK in the evening so we BD that night, and it was still positive Saturday morning, but due to travelling home we didn't BD, do you think I could have missed the egg? :(

TWW now for me! Anyone due to test soon or tested? What have I missed?

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

hi squeal, not spoke to you for a while...well im just around O, so lots and lots of BDing going on with me, apart from the other night(when i could have killed OH) it was my most fertile day apparently and he refuses :sex:....so worried a bit until the BnB girls said not to stress, i got a :bfp: OPK and i thought that meant i was O now! but the girls said that O would happen over the next 12-36 hrs...phew! hows the 2ww...crap i bet...:hug: xxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi girls!
Well, I tested today and BFN :cry:
But, I am still only 11DPO so I'm not out yet! Last month my LP was only 11 days, sooo, if this month is the same, AF should be due tomorrow... But not sign yet... no spotting of cramps in the last couple of days - both of which I have had both months since I came off bcp... But who bl00dy knows after BCP, hey?!?!? It could come without warning, or could be later this month :shrug:
But, I have to say, if I don't get a BFP this time, there is no way I'm taking any notice of any 'symptoms' next time!!!! I seem to have had loads of 'symptoms' - none of them really terrible - but definately there!!!! So if they're not real, it shows that BCP really can casue ANY symptom!!!
So, I've been getting headaches, feeling a bit sick, having cramping (in different spots some sharp some dull aches) since 5DPO, getting emotional and crying over nothing, feeling a bit dizzy/lightheaded, gassy, slight cold symptoms, ache in my very lower back, needing to wee even more than normal - so I tell you, if these aren't genuine symptoms - DO NOT EVER let me symptom spot again!!!!! :yellowcard:
Also, I had a HUGE dip in my temps on 7DPO (see my chart below)... which makes me hopeful - and the reason (as if I need one!) that I insisted on testing - I tested at 9DPO too :blush: But for now, I'll just have to wait and hope that AF doesn't turn up [-o&lt; [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Aaaaanyway, enough about me and my probably-not-real symptoms!!!! :haha:

*Mothercabbage *- you spoke too soon about it only being us on here!!! :haha: How're you doing? How's the :sex: going?!?!?

Congrats *wishbaby* :thumbup:

Aaaaw *babycakes*, really sorry that evil :witch: got you - :hugs: At least you got to have a good drink though!!!! PMA for next cycle though hun :hugs:


----------



## squeal

Yeah it will be within 12 - 36 hours which is why am worried as mine was still positive yesterday morning and we didn't BD :(


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> I'm back!!
> 
> Been BD LOTS over the holiday but now I am worried I have missed the egg, I know that makes no sense but I will explain.
> 
> Basically we have BD say Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, then Friday I got a positive OPK in the evening so we BD that night, and it was still positive Saturday morning, but due to travelling home we didn't BD, do you think I could have missed the egg? :(
> 
> TWW now for me! Anyone due to test soon or tested? What have I missed?
> 
> xx

Hey squeal - welcome back!!!! I thought you might be here today!!!!
I hope you had a lovely holiday!!!! so come on then... tell us the 'other' news!!!! Did he ask? Did he have the ring!??!?!
Don't give up hope though hun, there's certainly still a chance!!!! :spermy: can live a good few days so BD-ing a day or 2 before O is fine!!!! GL hun, fingers crossed for you - you're definately still in with a chance!!! :hugs:


----------



## squeal

Well I REALLY thought he hadn't, I kept asking and he told me no and I searched our hotel room while he was out and found NOTHING so we had a chat about it and he said he really didn't have it etc, so I was gutted and tried to forget about it all and enjoy the holiday.

The next day we went to Mount Vesuvius and climbed up to the top, and the views were stunning, and I was sat on the bench thinking to myself if he proposed here it would have been so perfect, but I didn't say anything as I didn't want him to feel bad. However, a bit later as we were walking back around the crater, I just said to him, it would have been perfect if you proposed to me here, and he was like yeah it would, this could have been our little spot, and then I saw this big rock at the side of the path and there weren't any others so I said yeah you could have proposed to me beside this rock and we'd know where it was to come back to in years to come as it's the only one around here, and then we kinda wondered over to this rock beside the crater and had a cuddle etc and then he got down on one knee and pulled out the ring and asked me to marry him!! :D I was SOO happy!!

He said he was going to do it there all along (and funnily enough about a month ago I had said to my friend that it would be perfect if he did it there but I never said anything to him so he came up with it himself) but I was so miserable after the climb he was wondering whether to do it or not!

Anyway I am trying to tempt him into BD right now so bear with me!! xx


----------



## mothercabbage

oh how romantic....you should have :sex: right there!!!! :haha:
squeal i still think your in this month! after what the girls told me yesterday!! FXd for us all and PMA...:hug: and :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Caroline:-)

:happydance:
Aaaaaaw, that's soooo lovely :flower: I'm so happy for you :hugs: How romantic that he had it all planned too :winkwink:
Sooo, did you tell your mum yet?!?!? How was she?!?! I really hope she was ok about it all!!!!! :hugs:
Anyway, you'd better keep working on OH lol, you're not going to get any :sex: while you're on here!!! Go on, away with you, get on with the :sex:. Speak to you later when you're done!!! :haha:


----------



## squeal

Haha, we're done now. I feel a bit better now, but still feeling doubtful, bless him, he is good.

Not told my Mum yet, telling her this evening when we go to pick my dog up, not sure what she will say, it will be interesting! That will be the next update to give you!

xx


----------



## mothercabbage

Caroline:-) said:


> :happydance:
> Aaaaaaw, that's soooo lovely :flower: I'm so happy for you :hugs: How romantic that he had it all planned too :winkwink:
> Sooo, did you tell your mum yet?!?!? How was she?!?! I really hope she was ok about it all!!!!! :hugs:
> Anyway, you'd better keep working on OH lol, you're not going to get any :sex: while you're on here!!! Go on, away with you, get on with the :sex:. Speak to you later when you're done!!! :haha:

:haha: get her told!!!
be off with you woman, get to it!!!!:haha:


----------



## mothercabbage

well i missed that post (that you were done :sex:) that'll teach me to wander the :bfp: announcements!!!....x


----------



## squeal

She's out until 1700 so we're going to go around then.

Just laid here with a pillow under my bum atm, not much I can do!

Where are you both in your cycles atm? I think today is CD17 for me. I shall give OH a break from BD now until he wants me, I don't think there is anything more we can do this month now.


----------



## mothercabbage

im on CD15...i think....gonna do another OPK in an hour, see what that says, got a pos opk yesterday, so hopefully i covered O this month!
pillow under bum...love it!!!:haha:


----------



## Caroline:-)

haha - well done!!! You managed to lure him to bed then!!! :haha:

Ooooooh, good luck with your mum tonight hun - I really hope she can be happy for you!!!! :hugs: :hugs:



squeal said:


> Where are you both in your cycles atm? I think today is CD17 for me. I shall give OH a break from BD now until he wants me, I don't think there is anything more we can do this month now.

Did you miss my loooooong update this morning above?!?!? I won't repeat it all here, haha... I'm 11DPO, tested today and got a BFN... :cry:


----------



## Caroline:-)

mothercabbage said:


> im on CD15...i think....gonna do another OPK in an hour, see what that says, got a pos opk yesterday, so hopefully i covered O this month!
> pillow under bum...love it!!!:haha:

I do the pillow under bum too - lol, it might just give the :spermy: a little more change to make their detination!!!! :haha:


----------



## squeal

Sorry Caroline, I did read it, once I had posted I looked back and realised, I just forget.

Can OPKs detect if you're PG or not? 

I hate the TWW. I don't want to symptom spot but I know I will. I already am and I know it's impossible to have any true symptoms 1 or 2 DPO but the fact that I did three big wees in three hours without drinking hardly anything automatically makes you think of pregnancy when it's just impossible so soon after. I need to get a grip !!

You're still in with a chance Caroline, most tests don't detect anything till 13DPO so FX'd for you! :D

And my 20 minutes and more is up so I shall have to get out of my warm bed and do some washing!


----------



## mothercabbage

i think i might try the pillow under my bum tonight!:haha:, poor OH bet he's worn out!!!
done another OPK and the test line is much lighter today, does that mean O has passed now? or do we keep DTD?...


----------



## Caroline:-)

If it was dark yesterday and lighter today, it could mean that you are actually ovulating today - so keep doing it today and tomorrow!


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> Sorry Caroline, I did read it, once I had posted I looked back and realised, I just forget.
> 
> Can OPKs detect if you're PG or not?
> 
> I hate the TWW. I don't want to symptom spot but I know I will. I already am and I know it's impossible to have any true symptoms 1 or 2 DPO but the fact that I did three big wees in three hours without drinking hardly anything automatically makes you think of pregnancy when it's just impossible so soon after. I need to get a grip !!
> 
> You're still in with a chance Caroline, most tests don't detect anything till 13DPO so FX'd for you! :D
> 
> And my 20 minutes and more is up so I shall have to get out of my warm bed and do some washing!

I have heard that opk's will go really dark if you're pg, but I don't know how reliable it is?!?!? 

So, you up outa bed now :haha: I always get so comfortable that I end up deciding I'd better stay longer - say an hour :haha: just in case!!!! lol...

Yeah, I'll just have to wait and see if AF arrives (and hope it doesn't!!!)
I know it sounds stupid, but I kinda can't believe that I'd ever be lucky enough to get pregnant! It's stupid, because the majority of women obviosuly do, it's just soooo important to me that I can't believe I'll ever get something I want sooo much.... does that make any sense to anyone!?!? :haha: So as much as I hope and pray for it, I kinda feel like I'll never get to see those 2 lines... I've got the hugest fear that I'll never get pregnant... What if by being 'sensible' and putting it off for years to get a more stable/comfortable environment to bring up a child, I've left it too late?!?!? Don't get me wrong, I'm only 31 and loads of my mates are nowhere near even thinking about it yet... but it does worry me... Anyway, I'm making myself miserable now! And I'm supposed to be finishing my assignment that has to be in tomorrow!!!! :nope:


----------



## mothercabbage

... im gonna get sore!!!!!!!!! friction burns!! :growlmad:
roll on 2ww!!! never thought id say that!
so i can test in 2 weeks then? or a little earlier with frer?


----------



## squeal

I feel exactly the same Caroline. I ALWAYS worried that I could never get pregnant and that I wasn't working properly. The fact that I had two positive OPKs has made me feel a bit more confident as it means by body is actually working properly, so fingers crossed it's both possible for us both.


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey Girls! I also have that worry that I will never be able to get pregnant but I try to tell myself not to think like that. PMA and all that! 


Caroline you may still get a :bfp: F'xd for you hun. How do you do the charting stuff? I've ordered a btt on the net. Will it be okay to start doing it from a few days into my cycle?


Squeal congrats hun!!!!!! That sounds sooo romantic.

This cycle I'm going to try and drink grapefruit juice, chart my temp and have got OH to start taking father to be vitamins :happydance: I would soooo love to be preggers this cycle/or next as it's my OH's 40th at the beginning of Dec. I would just love to give him a +ve test all wrapped up as a gift.


:dust: to you alll xxxxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Well, I've just had some feeling sorry for myself time... I don't know what's up with me but I've just been crying uncontrolably and I don't know why... I just want to be pregnant so bad... and I really don't think I'm going to be... this cycle at least... I need to get that PMA back - if the bl00dy witch is going to pay me a visit I just want her to get on with it... I can get upset a final time then and then get on with if for a new cycle... G0d, I hate this... you build up so much hope... 



babycakes1982 said:


> Hey Girls! I also have that worry that I will never be able to get pregnant but I try to tell myself not to think like that. PMA and all that!
> 
> 
> Caroline you may still get a :bfp: F'xd for you hun. How do you do the charting stuff? I've ordered a btt on the net. Will it be okay to start doing it from a few days into my cycle?
> 
> 
> Squeal congrats hun!!!!!! That sounds sooo romantic.
> 
> This cycle I'm going to try and drink grapefruit juice, chart my temp and have got OH to start taking father to be vitamins :happydance: I would soooo love to be preggers this cycle/or next as it's my OH's 40th at the beginning of Dec. I would just love to give him a +ve test all wrapped up as a gift.
> 
> 
> :dust: to you alll xxxxxx


Yeah, you should be fine to start temping a few days in hun... I did that last cycle... it's all really easy to be honest... Just take your temp at the same time each morning as soon as you wake up... I leave mine on my bedside table so I can just pop it in, get the temp and go back to sleep!!! I'd recomend using FF then - just input your data for each day - temp, cm, opk and other things incl. cp if you want and then you can also put all your symptoms in... it's nice and easy - FF will then work out when you've Ov'd - usually it'll decide a few days later when it sees the temp shift along with other things youre monitoring... if it's sure it'll put solid crosshairs on your chart - if it's a bit unsure it'll put dotted ones - a vertical one on O day and a horizontal one to show your coverline - the temp that it expects your post-ov temps shoudl be above! GL!!!! :hugs:

I've been drinking a glass of grapefruit juice every day too - but this is no hardship for me as I love it anyway!!!! MY oh is also taking the father to be vits - he moaned and moaned at the idea of it - but I perservered and he gave in!!!! Although I think he takes them more like every other day... but hey, I figure it'll still be doing some good and better not push the issue any more!!!! :haha:

Aaaaw, that'd be so fab if you could wrap up a BFP test for his b'day pressie!!! What a lovely idea!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lou1234

I've had a read of this thread - please may I join in with your chats? :flower:

I'm in my first month off BCP. If my body gets into things straight away then I should ov this week! Me and hubby are :sex: every other day in case it happens sooner or later then we expect!

If it doesn't happen for us this month then I might buy an opk to check I am ovulating but we'll see what happens!


----------



## babycakes1982

Welcome Lou!!!:hugs: I like the OPK's they are giving me reassurance that my body is doing something right.

Caroline I like the idea of going back to sleep after doing my temp:thumbup: I will give it a bash and see how I get on. 

I understand what you mean about building up the hope soooo much. Think you sound like how I felt at the end of last cycle. We just want it soooo badly. I think because you wait and wait unitl you're ready and now that you are ready, it's like you want your OH to look at you and you're preggers!!!!


PMA, PMA, PMA and remb ur not out until :witch: Hopefully she will just bugger off for hmmmm bout 9months!

Please remind me to be this +ve when I get to my next 2ww!!


----------



## squeal

Well the telling my parents part went better than expected.

When I told my Mum, she said in a disappointed voice, I had a feeling this was going to happen! So we thought uh oh ... apparently she'd been having dreams while we were away!! Anyway, then she was happy for us, and drove over to my Gran's to get a bottle of champage from her house so we all had that, and then had to ring my Aunts to tell them and she's text 11 people telling them that we have announced we're engaged so she's taken it well and keeps asking loads of questions about what we want for the wedding and when etc.

So now hopefully she will have three months to recover before we tell her some even more shocking news!! Not sure that will go down as well though after my OH reassured her that it wasn't because I was pregnant, to which her reply was that it wasn't a good time for that kind of thing when I start my new career in a couple of weeks! Ah well ...

xx


----------



## babycakes1982

Squeal, sounds as if it all went well with your family:happydance: Now you'll just have to 'rock the boat' and get your :bfp:

Speaking of :bfp: anyone tested ?????



GL and :dust: xxxx


----------



## mothercabbage

not tested yet im going to test monday or tuesday i think. FX for :bfp:....when do you test squeal i cant wait to hear about your family's reactions.....xxx


----------



## babycakes1982

F'xd for you mothercabbage 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi girls,
Well, evil nasty horrible :witch: paid me a visit yesterday :cry: so that's me onto cycle 3... :nope:
Totally gutted, but hey, it's what I expected really... Trying to build up the pma again now ready to start trying again... 
So what about everyone else? Anyone tested yet?
Hiya Lou! Any sign of Ov yet hun? GL x
So, did you start doing your temps/charting yet babycakes? How's it going?
Aaaaw Squeal, I'm so glad it went well with your parents in the end. That must be such a relief for you!!! Yay!
GL & babydust to you mothercabbage


----------



## mothercabbage

awwwwww :hug: caroline....hope your ok xxxxx


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey girls!

Caroline- Sorry :witch: got you. It's just because it IS GOING TO BE 3RD TIME LUCKY FOR YOU HUN!!!!!!! :dust: That is what I keep telling myself!

I started the temp thing this morning dunno if I'll last tho. Couldn't see the temp so had to get out of bed and then record it ..... Do you have a themo that keeps the temp in the memory?


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi all,
Hardly been on here in a week or so, just been sooo stressed and busy with work, MSc, house and everything else, aaaarrrggghhh...I soooo need a holiday!

Anyone else got any news then? BFP/BFN/AF, etc?!?!?

Hey babycakes, yeah, my theremometer saves the last temp so when it beeps I can just turn it off and go back to sleep... then record it later... that's rubbish that yours doesn't do that... mine was just a cheap one from amazon... Have you given up with the temping now then?


----------



## squeal

Mothercabbage I'm testing next Thursday which should make me 12 DPO.

I've had mild cramps since 4DPO but bother than that I don't really have any symptoms, if I were to mention another cold and tiny headaches then I think that would just be reading into nothing.

I keep doing OPKs but they just keep coming back negative. I'm 8DPO now. Can't say I notice anything different with my boobs either.

At least in 4 days I can test, it's not too long!

How is everyone else?

Is AF over now Caroline?

Who is next to test?

xx


----------



## babycakes1982

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi all,
> Hardly been on here in a week or so, just been sooo stressed and busy with work, MSc, house and everything else, aaaarrrggghhh...I soooo need a holiday!
> 
> Anyone else got any news then? BFP/BFN/AF, etc?!?!?
> 
> Hey babycakes, yeah, my theremometer saves the last temp so when it beeps I can just turn it off and go back to sleep... then record it later... that's rubbish that yours doesn't do that... mine was just a cheap one from amazon... Have you given up with the temping now then?

Hey girls!

Haven't been on in a while cos my broadband has been playing up! 
I'm still doing the temping just now Caroline. Noticed mine will display the last temp taken when you switch it back on but only if you're quick to look at it. So it's not too bad but I'll see how I get on with it. Hopefully I'll only need to do it this month!!!!!!

I might ask you more questions about it as my cycle continues, if that's ok? Hoping this one will be about 30 days or so (last 2 were 36 and 33). 

I'm currently on CD11, how bout everyone else where abouts r u girlies?
xxxxx


----------



## purpledragon

Im just curious to know how long people have been TTC so for and before that how long they were on the pill for. Almost upto month 6 now. Before that I was on the pill for about 12/13 yrs. :D


----------



## xsarahbellax

purpledragon said:


> Im just curious to know how long people have been TTC so for and before that how long they were on the pill for. Almost upto month 6 now. Before that I was on the pill for about 12/13 yrs. :D

Similar to you hun... I was on the pill for around 14 years & have been off it (TTC) for 6 months now.


----------



## squeal

purpledragon said:


> Im just curious to know how long people have been TTC so for and before that how long they were on the pill for. Almost upto month 6 now. Before that I was on the pill for about 12/13 yrs. :D

This is my second month trying and had been on the pill for five years.

Lost my PMA now, I think I'm out this month. Have cramping right now but it feels more like AF cramps.

My Gran has basically said today that we can't break the tradition of having children before marriage either so if I got a BFP I don't think she'd be too happy!

I'm 10DPO today, I am getting tempted to test!


----------



## WDWJess

Hi can I please join you lovely ladies.

This is my first month TTC, I came off the pill last month and didn't wait for a breakthrough bleed before we started trying, which I now realise was a silly thing to do!!! Have absolutely no idea when to expect AF and have spent the last week convinced I have plenty of pg symptoms. Then it dawned on me today that the symptoms I am experiencing are very likely down to the fact I have just come off the pill and nothing to do with being pg :dohh:. I have also realised today that the chances I have conceived in month 1 with no idea of what my cycle is is very very unlikely.

I just can't wait to get this cycle over with and start afresh :happydance:

Anybody else started trying immediately?


----------



## squeal

Of course you can join us!

Most of us are all in our 2nd month of TTC now and we all jumped straight into it after our withdrawal bleed.

Some people are lucky enough to become PG in their first month of coming off BC, my friend was.

I didn't use OPKs last month so had no idea when I O either but they're a good idea for next month if you're not PG as then you can pin-point O which helps.

GL TTC and I hope your wait isn't a long one.

:dust:


----------



## WDWJess

Thanks Squeal. I will definitely use an OPK next month, which one do you use? Have just noticed you are from Lincolnshire too. Would be fantastic to be bump buddies very soon :hugs:. Have just been reading your journal. Congratulations on your engagement. 

GL :dust:


----------



## squeal

WDWJess said:


> Thanks Squeal. I will definitely use an OPK next month, which one do you use? Have just noticed you are from Lincolnshire too. Would be fantastic to be bump buddies very soon :hugs:. Have just been reading your journal. Congratulations on your engagement.
> 
> GL :dust:

Thank you :)

Where in Lincolnshire are you from?

I bought 30 from Amazon for £5.50.

I think AF is coming :(


----------



## WDWJess

Live in Gainsborough, work in Lincoln. You?

I really hope she isn't coming, fx she doesn't show.


----------



## Conina

WDW I came off BCP in July but looking back I don't think I O'd first month - the first cycle after my withdrawal bleed was bang on 28 days when my cycle before BCP was 35ish days. I started thinking years on the pill had finally sorted out my cycles, but since then they've gone back to "normal" (for me!!) which makes me think the first one wasn't really a cycle?? 

Anyway waiting for the O this week but still no +ve OPK... :wacko:


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey girls!


How u all doin???


Purpledragon I was on the pill for over 10 years (different kinds). I have been ttc for about 2-3 months now. It seems like years tho!!!! 

Welcome WDW Jess! xx


----------



## squeal

I'm okay, bit moody though.

I did a test this morning at 11DPO, couldn't see anything after three minutes so went back to bed, when I looked later on I saw the following. I know it's probably be an evap but I dunno. I keep having AF type cramps and my CP is high and nothing up there except thick white CM. I hate the female body sometimes!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0219.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey Squeal I can see a bit of a line!!! What test did you use? How long before you went back to it? xxxx


----------



## squeal

babycakes1982 said:


> Hey Squeal I can see a bit of a line!!! What test did you use? How long before you went back to it? xxxx

It's a Superdrug one. It would be around three hours when I went back, so I don't know if it appeared after an hour or five minutes tbh. I will do another in the morning. I had a look on peeonastick.com and it does look like an evap, I don't think the line is thick enough for anything else.


----------



## babycakes1982

Oh hun I hope it's not! I have read good things about s.drug test on here. I got evaps on cheapy ic last month but I knew they were cos I used a FRER that was -ve.

I soooooo hope it is the beginning of a BFP for you hun cos you are only 11 dpo.


:dust: :dust: :dust: to you!

I'll try to get on at some point 2moro to see how you are getting on xxxx


----------



## WDWJess

Well girls I feel awful.

Went to bed early on Tuesday night as could feel I had a cold coming on, didn't sleep at all, ached all over my body but had a very distinguished dull ache across my lower back too. Was also up almost every hour having to pee. Went to work yesterday and had to finish an hour early coz felt rotten. Went straight to bed when got in and 19hrs later (now) I have finally had some energy to get up and force some food down me!

I'm pretty much counting myself out for this month see as I have no idea if I even O'd etc but I'm going to test in the morning with a FRER just to be on the safe side. 

:dust: to you all x


----------



## babycakes1982

WDWJess said:


> Well girls I feel awful.
> 
> Went to bed early on Tuesday night as could feel I had a cold coming on, didn't sleep at all, ached all over my body but had a very distinguished dull ache across my lower back too. Was also up almost every hour having to pee. Went to work yesterday and had to finish an hour early coz felt rotten. Went straight to bed when got in and 19hrs later (now) I have finally had some energy to get up and force some food down me!
> 
> I'm pretty much counting myself out for this month see as I have no idea if I even O'd etc but I'm going to test in the morning with a FRER just to be on the safe side.
> 
> :dust: to you all x


Hey just to let you know I get this and have to pee alot when I ovulate. It actually feels a bit like a urine infection but only lasts for half the day. But who knows ??? Oh and I hope you feel better soon honey x

Squeal how are you getting on hun? xxxx


----------



## squeal

Hi

I did another test this morning and I'm sure the line was thicker and a little darker. I have also got a line on an OPK and before these were snow white.

The result is below, the bottom is todays. I will wait until Sunday to test now but carry on with OPKs just to satisfy by addiction and hope they get darker!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0220.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## princess_1991

hii, ive been TTC for nearly a year nd half, so obvs i been off the pill nearly a year nd half, :winkwink: ive heard that depending on how long you were on the pill, and obvs depending n the person that it can take up to 3 years to get out your system properly :shrug: and for your fertility to get back to normal, i was on the pill for 4 years nd i know im not able to conceive at this point because of other reasons :cry: but what if this is a contributing factor, does anyone know anything bout it :shrug:


:hug: and :dust:


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> Hi
> 
> I did another test this morning and I'm sure the line was thicker and a little darker. I have also got a line on an OPK and before these were snow white.
> 
> The result is below, the bottom is todays. I will wait until Sunday to test now but carry on with OPKs just to satisfy by addiction and hope they get darker!

OMG, fingers crossed for you hun!!!! looking good though!!!!
Wow, it's looking like working out so well for you - conceiving on your engagement holiday :hugs: hope you've got your BFP!!!


----------



## squeal

Thanks Caroline, it would be nice, kinda romantic!

FX'd for Sunday I suppose.

Hope you get yours soon! xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey all, 
Been so busy recently - home (been doing out house for past year and a half and in another busy period right now) and work (a nightmare, stressed as hell) - but finally found some time to get on here!!!
Hope everyone is good... Where's everyone at right now then?!?!? x

I'm in my 3rd month trying after coming off bcp in July (I didn't try the 1st month as I don't think I ovulated)... I was on bcp for almost 10 years.


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> Thanks Caroline, it would be nice, kinda romantic!
> 
> FX'd for Sunday I suppose.
> 
> Hope you get yours soon! xx

Thanks hun, wait for me in 1st tri - I *WILL* be with you soon!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## squeal

Caroline:-) said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Caroline, it would be nice, kinda romantic!
> 
> FX'd for Sunday I suppose.
> 
> Hope you get yours soon! xx
> 
> Thanks hun, wait for me in 1st tri - I *WILL* be with you soon!!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Of course I will, that's IF I get there. 

Wait till Sunday to find out, then we shall see, not getting my hopes up just yet! And then I have to make sure it sticks!


----------



## babycakes1982

squeal said:


> Hi
> 
> I did another test this morning and I'm sure the line was thicker and a little darker. I have also got a line on an OPK and before these were snow white.
> 
> The result is below, the bottom is todays. I will wait until Sunday to test now but carry on with OPKs just to satisfy by addiction and hope they get darker!

OMG OMG Squeal I really think you've made a wee holiday bubba!!!!! I'm sooo excited for you. I'm sure those lines are only gonna get darker hun!:thumbup:

Please leave us some baby dust as you go over to the 1st tri :happydance:

I'm just waiting to ovulate think it's going to be soon got a faint line on my OPK today. Oh and my skin is sooooo bad. Got about 8 spots on my chin!!!

Speak soon girlies :dust: xxxx


----------



## squeal

I'm not getting my hopes up yet. I bought two CB Digi's today so waiting for them to arrive. I am going to test tomorrow and hope that the line is darker. I'm still cramping. If it does turn into a BFP I am still going to stick around, I want you lot to be joining me!

I have Personal Safety Training tomorrow and usually I love it and get really involved and rough, and obviously if that line is darker tomorrow I'm going to have to pretend to not be feeling too well and be gentle and lazy!


----------



## babycakes1982

squeal said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up yet. I bought two CB Digi's today so waiting for them to arrive. I am going to test tomorrow and hope that the line is darker. I'm still cramping. If it does turn into a BFP I am still going to stick around, I want you lot to be joining me!
> 
> I have Personal Safety Training tomorrow and usually I love it and get really involved and rough, and obviously if that line is darker tomorrow I'm going to have to pretend to not be feeling too well and be gentle and lazy!

Yeah take us with you !!!!

Personal Safety Training? What do you do for a living? x


----------



## Twilighter<3

Hiiiii :) have been off the pill (ttc) since June 5th and this is cycle 5, have been using opks this month and got positives yeterday night and this morning! so let the:sex: commence hehe!
Really hope we all get bfp and can move over to first tri soon!
baby dust to all good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> I'm not getting my hopes up yet. I bought two CB Digi's today so waiting for them to arrive. I am going to test tomorrow and hope that the line is darker. I'm still cramping. If it does turn into a BFP I am still going to stick around, I want you lot to be joining me!
> 
> I have Personal Safety Training tomorrow and usually I love it and get really involved and rough, and obviously if that line is darker tomorrow I'm going to have to pretend to not be feeling too well and be gentle and lazy!

Yay, wait here for us and we can all go together, lol... Lets hope you've turned us in to a lucky group and we'll all be making a move from TTC soon!!!! :hugs: to all xxx

Let us know when you've tested hun... Although I'm pretty sure we all know what the result is going to be...!!!! BFP!!! You've got yourself a pretty amazing engagement pressie there!!!! Good luck anyway - not that I think you need it!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Caroline:-)

babycakes1982 said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up yet. I bought two CB Digi's today so waiting for them to arrive. I am going to test tomorrow and hope that the line is darker. I'm still cramping. If it does turn into a BFP I am still going to stick around, I want you lot to be joining me!
> 
> I have Personal Safety Training tomorrow and usually I love it and get really involved and rough, and obviously if that line is darker tomorrow I'm going to have to pretend to not be feeling too well and be gentle and lazy!
> 
> Yeah take us with you !!!!
> 
> Personal Safety Training? What do you do for a living? xClick to expand...

Yeah what do you do Chloe...? Actually, what does everyone do? And how old, etc... As we* WILL* all be sticking together when we move over to first tri *VERY* soon (how good am I getting at this PMA, lol!!!!) maybe we should find our more about each other! I'll start!

I'm 31 - OH is 37. We've been toegther 10 years and married for 5. I would have loved to have kids earlier, but I've been 'sensible' and wanted to wait until things were 'right' - jobs, house, etc... I just really hope I don't end up regretting it, and that being 'sensible' wasn't the most stupid thing I ever did!!!! :nope:
I work as a lettings officer for a housing association in Pontypridd near Cardiff (and live in Cardiff). I'm currently doing my MSc Masters degree in Housing... My degree is in Hotel Management...
Hmmm... that about sums me up! Lets hear about the rest of you :flower:


----------



## squeal

Hi Ladies!

I think I have my BFP! I am going to wait for my CB Digi's to arrive to hopefully see the actual word 'Pregnant' but here's today's test. I've also included some OPKs. My cramping has stopped though. When I went to bed last night I had cramping, and this morning there is nothing I can feel. I don't know whether to be worried or not.

I REALLY hope you'll all be joining be VERY soon. Who is testing any time soon? I need a bump buddy!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0223.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_0225.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## babycakes1982

Someone's been up early this morn, I wonder why?! Lol Go Squeal!!!! I am sooooo happy for you hun! Have u told OH? When you get that digi you better get announcing in that BFP section  How many months did it take you Squeal?

Don't you worry about bump buddies we will all be joining you v.soon!! i've just decided I am just going to get well and truly 'knocked up' this month no if's or buts!!!


Caroline I am 27 my OH is 39 (soon to be 28/40) we have been together for 3 years and lived together for about 2 and a half years. He has got 2 boys, 4 and 7. I'm a primary teacher with a 2/1 this year.




P.S Yaaaaaay one of us is preggers!!!!!


----------



## squeal

Oh I know, I hardly slept last night and then I was awake at 0530 waiting for OH to wake up for work! Couldn't sleep after that until 0830, so just had two hours and got up now . 

He was about when I did the test, I think he beleives I am pregnant, but still a bit sceptical about it, last night he was saying that those tests can be wrong so I had to explain that they can be wrong in the sense that they give a negative result when you're pregnant but it's rare for them to be wrong and give a positive result when you're not pregnant. He said he will beleive it a bit more when I do my CB Digi as then the words are there in front of him to see. He doesn't want me to go to the doctors for a couple of weeks either because of only starting work on Monday because I will have to tell them pretty soon and the later I leave it the further into my course I will be.

Are any of you in the TWW atm?

This was my second month TTC, I suppose the first official one if you don't count the first as that was when we all came off the pill wasn't it.

xx


----------



## LM2104

Hi everyone, I came off the pill at the end of August and AF came then too, but I havent had AF since and am now nearly 3 weeks overdue. Im definately not pregnant as have been to the docs and he did a test which was negative. Just wondered if any of you got this messed up after stopping the pill as its quite upsetting me as it means that I cant try properly until everything is back working properly and i dont know how long this will take! Oh and congrats Squeal


----------



## squeal

Thank you :) I'm sorry to hear about your problem. I've read on hear about ladies having 40/50 day cycles after coming off BC so you're not alone. What CD are you on now? Fortunately my first cycle off BC was 32 days so it wasn't too long, but I can't really offer you any advice other than to hope with you that your AF shows soon.


----------



## LM2104

I'm on CD 46. Its just so frustrating especially as I really thought I was expecting, I just want AF to come so we can start trying again properly! Thanks squeal!


----------



## WDWJess

squeal said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I think I have my BFP! I am going to wait for my CB Digi's to arrive to hopefully see the actual word 'Pregnant' but here's today's test. I've also included some OPKs. My cramping has stopped though. When I went to bed last night I had cramping, and this morning there is nothing I can feel. I don't know whether to be worried or not.
> 
> I REALLY hope you'll all be joining be VERY soon. Who is testing any time soon? I need a bump buddy!

Congratulations with the BFP hun, so excited for you and can't wait to see that CB Digi picture with the actual word 'pregnant' lol. I hope we can all join you real soon. Hey you and me could even attend the same pre-natal classes together - true bump buddies lol.

Hi everybody, I'm back after spending too much time in bed feeling sorry for myself, turns out I've got Flu! Starting to feel better now though.

About me - I'm 27, OH is almost 24! We've been together for just over 3 years, living together for 18 months and got engaged last March. I work for Lincolnshire Co-operative as their Junior Members Co-ordinator.

As you all know I have no idea where I am in my cycle but babycakes you gave me hope when you said your O symptoms are the same as what I was experiencing on Tuesday night. We had been having plenty of :sex: up until Tuesday when I got sick so who knows we might still be in the game this month! Am going to test next Saturday if no sign of AF and go from there. Just hope this flu hasn't jeopardised (sp?) any chance I may have had!

:dust: to you all xxx


----------



## squeal

It would be brilliant to go to classes together or hit the January sales for baby stuff ... hurry up and get that BFP.

It sounds promising so far. We BD Tuesday - Friday, got a +OPK Friday evening and Saturday morning. Missed Saturday and BD on Sunday morning or afternoon, I can't remember which. So I think your chances are good. I thought I had missed my chance due to not BD on the day I O but it seems not.


----------



## WDWJess

Ok silly question but I'm not completely clued up on it all yet.... if I am assuming I o'd on Tuesday, would today be 4dpo? Definitely going to get myself some OPK if no BFP this month!


----------



## squeal

WDWJess said:


> Ok silly question but I'm not completely clued up on it all yet.... if I am assuming I o'd on Tuesday, would today be 4dpo? Definitely going to get myself some OPK if no BFP this month!

Yep it would. Not a stupid question either as I asked the same one not so long ago! Although, you could argue that we're both stupid  x


----------



## WDWJess

Well I was already feeling stupid not having a clue where I am in my cycle but for now I am going to say I am 4dpo, here's to the next 10 days and a hopeful BFP at the end of it!


----------



## squeal

Here is my result! I also did an OPK as I wasn't sure if my urine was concentrated enough. I can't beleive it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0227.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## WDWJess

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS :hugs: XXXXXX


----------



## Caroline:-)

Yay Squeal!!!! Soooo glad it's all confirmed and definate!!!! Sooooo happy for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Yay Squeal!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats on your :bfp:!!!


----------



## babycakes1982

Woooohooo. Congrats hun :bfp: xxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey all, how's everyone doing? 
I'm CD14 and waiting to O... probably in the next couple of days... I'm a bit concerned as when I put my temp into FF today it decided I'd O'd on CD10!!!!! :wacko: Now I don't really think there's any real chance this is the case... until today my opks have been whiter than white! Also no ewcm or anything... so I'm sure it'll change it's mind but hmmmm... a bit worried all the same!!!! 
So where's everyone else in their cycle at the moment? Any news?!!?

Squeal - how's it going hun? Has it sunk in that you are actually pregnant yet?!?!? 
When are you planning to tell your parents? How do you think they'll react??!?


----------



## WDWJess

Hi Caroline, I think I'm at 7dpo today but I'm only guessing I o'd last week I don't know for sure as not started usin opk's yet. So I'm just sat waiting for AF, no idea when to expect her as this is only my first cycle after coming off the pill! Would just like her to hurry up so I can start on with next cycle. Going to test at the weekend though if still no sign of her.

Sorry to hear your not sure if you have/haven't o'd. FX you figure it out soon or you get your BFP this month :dust: x


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey Caroline, I'm on CD 20 and waiting to O. I was gettin faint lines on OPKs and now they have dissappeared. Don't think I have missed O cos I tested lots and had no EWCM. Still temping and FF hasn't said anything yet either. So dunno? I'm driving myself mad and stressing. Think it's not good for my body, maybe I chased O away!

Anyways I am considering giving up the OPKs and temping etc and just going for it the old fashioned way (something my OH said) but not 100% about it yet!


GL everyone and :dust: xxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey girls 
I've had a fab day today - we had a work briefing with health and wellbeing afternoon... We did orienteering, archery and this finding a way to cross the river task - great fun and such a lovely day for it! Cool fresh air but warm and sunny at the same time - just right for walks round the lake and through the forest! :flower:
Well, FF has now agreed with me that I didn't Ov, lol, why does it worry me like that!!!! :wacko: lol... Anyway, I've got Ov pains today... and last night and this morning I had quite dark (although not as dark as control) opks... I'm taking them as positives though as it's lighter again this evening... Last month it was the same, I never actually got a REAL positive, but my temps, cm, ov pains and FF all agreed with it... 
*babycakes*, when you say you've tested lots, how often twice a day or more? And did you get any *almost* positives? You could have just missed the actual surge like I did? wait and see if FF confirms Ov... it can take a good few days for it to recognise it... have you had any ov pains or anything?
*WDWJess*, fingers crossed for you then hun... you never know, you might not get a visit from AF - it's not unheard of to get a bfp first month off the pill!!! Good luck!
It looks like my cycles have probably regulated now... last cycle I Ov'd on CD16 after ov pains on CD15... so with ov pains at CD15 again today, I'm guessing I'm likely to ov on CD16 again... so that's good anyway, lol... now all I need it that BFP!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## squeal

Hello 

It has sunk in that i'm pregnant (I think!). It's a strange one really, I think because we both wanted it and I kinda thought I was from having cramps at 5DPO it didn't come as a shock to find out that I was. What's weird is that I don't feel pregnant so it's a bit strange to think that I am. Everything just feels like normal and no different. I still keep getting cramps here and there and I think my nipples may be getting a little more sensitive but other than that I'm fine.

Hope you're all well xx


----------



## MoonLove

I've finished my pill pack now, first time off the pill in two years and i'm looking to start TTC very soon, after horrible period has gone! :)


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> Hello
> 
> It has sunk in that i'm pregnant (I think!). It's a strange one really, I think because we both wanted it and I kinda thought I was from having cramps at 5DPO it didn't come as a shock to find out that I was. What's weird is that I don't feel pregnant so it's a bit strange to think that I am. Everything just feels like normal and no different. I still keep getting cramps here and there and I think my nipples may be getting a little more sensitive but other than that I'm fine.
> 
> Hope you're all well xx

Aaaaw, glad all is good so far hun :hugs: make sure you stay around and keepm us up to date - and wait for me - I fully intend to be with you v soon!!! :winkwink:
So, have you worked out your due date yet?


----------



## Caroline:-)

gem_x said:


> I've finished my pill pack now, first time off the pill in two years and i'm looking to start TTC very soon, after horrible period has gone! :)

Hey Gem - GL! Hope AF arrives and then goes quickly for you :hugs:
2 years isn't so long though - I'd been on bcp constantly for almost 10 years!!!! :wacko:


----------



## MoonLove

Caroline:-) said:


> gem_x said:
> 
> 
> I've finished my pill pack now, first time off the pill in two years and i'm looking to start TTC very soon, after horrible period has gone! :)
> 
> Hey Gem - GL! Hope AF arrives and then goes quickly for you :hugs:
> 2 years isn't so long though - I'd been on bcp constantly for almost 10 years!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...

Thank you! I have no idea what to expect after next week, i suppose i'll have to see how everything goes and roll with it! :)


----------



## Caroline:-)

gem_x said:


> Caroline:-) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gem_x said:
> 
> 
> I've finished my pill pack now, first time off the pill in two years and i'm looking to start TTC very soon, after horrible period has gone! :)
> 
> Hey Gem - GL! Hope AF arrives and then goes quickly for you :hugs:
> 2 years isn't so long though - I'd been on bcp constantly for almost 10 years!!!! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I have no idea what to expect after next week, i suppose i'll have to see how everything goes and roll with it! :)Click to expand...

Yeah, there's no way of knowing how it's going to be... Some people get back to normal straight away, others take months and months... the whole now knowing is so frustrating!!!!


----------



## WDWJess

Welcome *gem* :hugs: you'll find this particular thread great as we are all going through exactly the same thing and it is nice to have everybody's support and to compare notes. I'm waiting for my first true period since coming off the pill, had only been on it for 2 years also so who knows, perhaps I will be waiting for 9 months! Here's hoping. GL 

*Caroline* - glad you've figured it out, here's praying for our BFP's xxx


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Hey guys, I'm a newbie on this thread. Maybe it will be a lucky one. I went off the pill a few months ago, after about 8 years on bcp, three of which were the depo provera shot 4 years ago. First period after bcp was 29 days, then 19 then 24, so I hope I get regular soon. AF has got me right now. This cycle I have started using the clear blue fertility monitor. Has anyone else tried it? I thought it might let me know if I am ovulating. We haven't been :sex: enough lately, so I hope this monitor lets us know when our fertile time will be. Good luck girls!!! I hope we see some :bfp: soon!!


----------



## WDWJess

Welcome waiting to grow :hugs:

Well still no AF and I've just worked out it's 38 days since the start of my LMP. As it's my 1st month off bcp I know that doesn't mean anything but I'm going to test with a frer in the morning so wish me luck ladies. I'm actually really nervous about it as the longer I go on with no signs of af the more sure I am that I'm pg and I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up!

The last time I tested was last Friday so I've done well to last this long without testing again.

I will let you all know how I get on tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Conina

FX WDW!! Let us know how you get on


----------



## squeal

Caroline:-) said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> It has sunk in that i'm pregnant (I think!). It's a strange one really, I think because we both wanted it and I kinda thought I was from having cramps at 5DPO it didn't come as a shock to find out that I was. What's weird is that I don't feel pregnant so it's a bit strange to think that I am. Everything just feels like normal and no different. I still keep getting cramps here and there and I think my nipples may be getting a little more sensitive but other than that I'm fine.
> 
> Hope you're all well xx
> 
> Aaaaw, glad all is good so far hun :hugs: make sure you stay around and keepm us up to date - and wait for me - I fully intend to be with you v soon!!! :winkwink:
> So, have you worked out your due date yet?Click to expand...

26th June I think. I haven't been to the doctors yet but based on my last AF I think that's when it will be dated at.

We haven't BD for over a week :-( I'm a bit scared to, I don't want to cause any bleeding but I am getting desperate, especially after having it so much the past two months!! It's one extreme to the other.

I'll look forward to your update tomorrow Jess.

Hope everyone else is well :) xx


----------



## purpledragon

On CD 8 now. Had my 1st 28 day cycle. YAY! Now onto month 6. The 1st week and a half of a cycle is always annoying cause you have to wait so long before your next chance to try again. Oh well atleast it means I can enjoy this long weekend and have a few drinks with the mates we have visiting :D And I can enjoy my runny poached eggs again, which I have had a few of this week :D Gotta look at the positives otherwise I would go completely insane  Fingers crossed it all happens this year. I am getting worried I will end up having it around my 30th. Although I can kind of plan the birth since I will have to have a C-section anyways.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Soooo, come on then *WWJess*!!!! Did you test yest?!?!?!? Good luck!!!!




squeal said:


> Caroline:-) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeal said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 26th June I think. I haven't been to the doctors yet but based on my last AF I think that's when it will be dated at.
> 
> We haven't BD for over a week :-( I'm a bit scared to, I don't want to cause any bleeding but I am getting desperate, especially after having it so much the past two months!! It's one extreme to the other.
> 
> I'll look forward to your update tomorrow Jess.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well :) xx
> 
> *Squeal*, Thats a good due date hun! I would have chosen a June baby over any other month... My birthday is in June and it was always perfect - half way beween christmases so something to look forward to every 6 months!!!!
> I can understand you being scared to bd now you're pregnant hun, I'd probably be exactly the same! I'm sure I've read that there's no danger at all by doing it, but I guess it doesn't stop you worrying!!!
> 
> Hey *purpledragon*, I agree you definately have to make the most of the first 2 weeks of a cycle - enjoy having a drink and eating the things you can't after ov!
> I'm back in the 2WW now... 3dpo at the moment... so I know the next couple of weeks are gonna drag sooo much! Wish me luck girls! :hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## WDWJess

It was a BFN this morning :nope: but still no af either on cd39 now! I'd be very happy if af arrived, just so I know where I am and can start afresh with the next cycle. I hate waiting lol.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Aaaaw, sorry to hear that... you're still in with a chance though... I know some people don't get a bfp for ages after... you're not out until :witch: puts in an appearance... 
But I guess the most likely reason you've had no AF yet is due to bcp... so got my fingers crossed for you that AF arrives soon and you can get back to trying... good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## WDWJess

Thanks Caroline, it's so nice to have support on here. :hugs:


----------



## squeal

Caroline:-) said:


> Soooo, come on then *WWJess*!!!! Did you test yest?!?!?!? Good luck!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caroline:-) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeal said:
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 26th June I think. I haven't been to the doctors yet but based on my last AF I think that's when it will be dated at.
> 
> We haven't BD for over a week :-( I'm a bit scared to, I don't want to cause any bleeding but I am getting desperate, especially after having it so much the past two months!! It's one extreme to the other.
> 
> I'll look forward to your update tomorrow Jess.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well :) xx
> 
> *Squeal*, Thats a good due date hun! I would have chosen a June baby over any other month... My birthday is in June and it was always perfect - half way beween christmases so something to look forward to every 6 months!!!!
> I can understand you being scared to bd now you're pregnant hun, I'd probably be exactly the same! I'm sure I've read that there's no danger at all by doing it, but I guess it doesn't stop you worrying!!!
> 
> Hey *purpledragon*, I agree you definately have to make the most of the first 2 weeks of a cycle - enjoy having a drink and eating the things you can't after ov!
> I'm back in the 2WW now... 3dpo at the moment... so I know the next couple of weeks are gonna drag sooo much! Wish me luck girls! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well we BD yesterday morning and all was fine, and then this morning when I go to wipe there's some blood :( I know it's nothing to worry about unless it's heavy and cramping badly, which isn't the case at all, it's only when I wipe but still doesn't stop me worrying and I can't have that happening everytime we BD because surely it can't be good. I am staying in my PJ's all day today and feeling sorry for myself now!
> 
> I'll look forward to hearing how you get on soon with the TWW :) I'm sending you LOTS of :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> WDWJess said:
> 
> 
> It was a BFN this morning :nope: but still no af either on cd39 now! I'd be very happy if af arrived, just so I know where I am and can start afresh with the next cycle. I hate waiting lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Jess, really sorry to hear the bad news :( as Caroline says though, you're not out until the witch shows. How many DPO are you now?
> 
> Hope everyone else is well and has had a good weekend xxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Caroline:-)

Aaaw Squeal, sorry you're feeling a bit down right now... I can only imagine what a worry the first couple of months must be... I'm the worlds biggest worrier so god help me when I get there!!! haha...
Seriously though, hope you feel better soon - I'm sure everything is absolutely fine - big hugs :hugs:


----------



## WDWJess

I think I was 11dpo yesterday when I tested but that's only assuming I actually o'd when I think I did. Roll on next month when I can start using opk's :happydance:

Staying in pj's all day sounds like a good idea, I probably would if I didn't need to go out this afternoon.


----------



## squeal

11DPO is still early though. What test are you using?


----------



## WDWJess

Been using frer's only have 1 left now. Ordered some internet cheapies yesterday from ebay so once they come I may test every 3 or 4 days until either af or bfp.


----------



## Caroline:-)

Jess, I thought you were much further along than that... didn't you say you were CD39 or something? Or did you just Ov really late? 
As squeal said, if you're only 11dpo, that's still pretty early to get a positive test? And 11dpo wouldn't be late to have no sign of af yet either really... So I really wouldn't worry... I'm sure AF will show in the next few days - or maybe even a bfp!!!! Good luck hun x


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey Girls, Haven't been on in a while ttc was gettin me stressed and down. But starting to feel more +ve.

Caroline, I've been testing twice a day so don't think I missed the surge. Yesterday FF said I had Ov on CD 19 but I didn't really have any signs. Anyways, it took it away after todays temp and I got a nearly +ve on a tesco Ov test today so hopefully get a +ve OPK tomorrow or tues. Better I'm on CD24 today!!!!

Squeal, I'm sure all is fine but I can TOTALLY understand your worrying I would be the same. Have you chatted to some other in the 1st tri?

WD Jess I agree with the other 11dpo is still early hun. F'xd you get a bfp soon xxxxxx


----------



## WDWJess

Caroline - I think I o'd really late but that's just going on symptoms etc not a definite coz I haven't charted or used opk's yet so I'm saying 11dpo as a very big guess lol, who knows. It's more a chance I'm getting bfn because there's really no chance I'm pg rather then getting a bfn coz it's too early to detect if you get me?!

babycakes - thank you and glad you are feeling more positive about things, fx for your +ive ov test tomorrow 

xxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey *babycakes*, I know how you feel - I totally have my moments where this whole thing stresses me out and really upsets me... I hardly came on here for a couple of weeks after af got me last time... In some ways coming on here is really helpful but in other ways it really encourages us to obesess and I think makes it harer to care about anything except getting pregnant!!! I honestly barely think about anything else!!!! Crazy!!!! But anyway, glad you're back to feeling more positive now, hun... and fingers crossed you Ov any day now... :hugs:

Well, I'm 4dpo now... no syptoms really and I fully intend to stick with what I said when af got me last time - no symptom spotting this month - I had virtually every symptom under the sun last time and bfn... so trying to ignore any so-called symptoms I get!!!

Ah, you never know *Jess*, don't give up!!! tbh though, if you're anything like me, first cycle off the pill getting af will be a relief in itself - the first and last time you'll want to see that evil :witch:


----------



## WDWJess

Tell me about it caroline, to see af would be a great feeling at the moment, of course a bfp would be even better lol. But seriously I think deep down I already know I'm not pg and am just excited to start testing with opk's and have lots of fun with the pre-seed I am about to order :winkwink: xxx


----------



## squeal

Pre-seed is fun Jess :) my OH wasn't impressed when I ordered it and couldn't see the point, but when I put some on him he loved it, we still have quite a bit left too so we use it every now and then.

The bleeding stopped by the end of the day, started to go brown so was obviously old blood and now I am fine again. I'll wait another week before trying again I think! 

xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> Pre-seed is fun Jess :) my OH wasn't impressed when I ordered it and couldn't see the point, but when I put some on him he loved it, we still have quite a bit left too so we use it every now and then.
> 
> The bleeding stopped by the end of the day, started to go brown so was obviously old blood and now I am fine again. I'll wait another week before trying again I think!
> 
> xx

Glad to hear all is ok hun x


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey girls, how's everyone doing?
6DPO today and getting impatient... seeing as I've a load of ics hanging round, don't think I'll last much longer without testing even though I know it's way to early!!!! :haha:
Where's everyone else at?


----------



## squeal

Another week to go then! At least you can enjoy having plenty of BD. I want to so much but I don't want to cause any damage! It's driving me nuts, I want to be close to my man :(


----------



## Caroline:-)

Where is everyone?!?!?! x


----------



## Lou1234

Hi! :hi:

I've had my first AF since coming off the pill. Arrived at something like CD26. I had spotting for one day a few days after AF went away so it seems my body is still settling down. I'm now CD11 so I should ov sometime in the next few days if things are working so we'll see!

Although hubby is ill at the moment so I think we are going to miss out this month! :dohh:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Yay for AF Lou - last time you'll be glad to see the evil :witch: 

My first cycle off bcp was 26 days too... my next was 22, followed by 29... this month looks like being around 28/29 too... what I will say though, is expect Ov any time! My cycle after my first real AF (22 days) I Ov'd on CD11... so don't just assume you'll be in the normal timescale! Since then I've Ov'd on CDs 15 & 16 so seems to have settled down now!

Anyway GL Lou! Are you using opks or temping or anything? Let us know how it goes!!! :hugs:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Caroline:-) said:


> Where is everyone?!?!?! x

Oh, I replied to this earlier but it's vanished!

I'm here! I'm around 5dpo I think!


----------



## Lou1234

Not knowing when ov = lots of :sex: 

I'm not using opks or temping or anything yet. We decided just to see what happens for the first few months but I'm a bit impatient! I'm very, very tempted to buy some opks though for next month so at least I can check I am ov'ing! Might get some but keep it :shhh: from hubby!

Are you temping or using opks Caroline? Figured I could find the answer somewhere here but easier to ask you!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Yeah, I'm doing both... I originally started as I wanted to ensure I was Ov'ing after bcp... I didn't want to spend ages trying, only to find out that I wasn't even Ov'ing... Especially at my age, haha :wacko: But anyway, all was fine, and now I'm just adicted!!!!! I remember in WTT I was so determined that I would be doing it the old fashioned way, but bnb has turned me into a charting obsessive!!!! :haha:

Yeah, I kept it secret from DH for a while too... but he's so clueless (bless him!) about the fact that you can't just get pregnant at any time of the month, that I had to tell him to explain to him how I knew that it wouldn't work if we bd at such and such a time!!!! haha... If you do decide to go for it, I'd recommend the cheapies from amazon... you can get 50 for like £9 or something... you can also choose whether you want all opks or a mix of opks and hpts... Oh, and free delivery! I got my thermometer from there too... I think that was £9 or something similar too... 

GL hun :hugs:


----------



## Caroline:-)

xsarahbellax said:


> Caroline:-) said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone?!?!?! x
> 
> Oh, I replied to this earlier but it's vanished!
> 
> I'm here! I'm around 5dpo I think!Click to expand...

Any symptoms yet sarah????
I'm doing my very best not to symptom spot this month - I'm able to more or less ignore the cramps, gassy-ness, backache, bloating, slight waves of nausia, etc... BUT, I can't ignore this constant need to pee I've had since yesterday! It's not like an OMG, I have to go NOW thing, but it is constant, in that I need to go again as soon as I've been!!! :wacko: But, I'm sure all 'symptoms' are either in my head or in no way related to being pg!!!! :haha:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Caroline:-) said:


> Any symptoms yet sarah????
> I'm doing my very best not to symptom spot this month - I'm able to more or less ignore the cramps, gassy-ness, backache, bloating, slight waves of nausia, etc... BUT, I can't ignore this constant need to pee I've had since yesterday! It's not like an OMG, I have to go NOW thing, but it is constant, in that I need to go again as soon as I've been!!! :wacko: But, I'm sure all 'symptoms' are either in my head or in no way related to being pg!!!! :haha:

I try not to symptom spot either I end up convinced I'm gonna get that BFP, & then end up utterly disappointed when I don't! :-(

It's so difficult, as early pregnancy symptoms are very similar to AF signs, plus I have recently developed IBS, so any twinges could be to do with that!

I've had a little niggly AF-is-coming feeling on & off all week, though like I said, could be IBS. However, it's still a bit early for implantation, so wouldn't actually expect any symptoms till next week!

Fingers crossed for us!! When will you test? I always get impatient & test a day early, then AF shows up the next day. Will try & wait this time!!

x


----------



## MoonLove

I'm suffering now after coming off the pill! Feel SO tired and groggy all the time - and my husband has taken this week off work and i feel so bad that i'm just being boring and sleepy! :(


----------



## squeal

I feel rubbish tonight, I have a headache and feel really sick :(

It seems that when I come from home from work I feel sick, I don't know if it's because I'm hungry or what, I've just eaten though and still feel it so maybe this is the start of morning sickness. I can cope if it's just in the evening, as long as it's not at work 

Glad to see you're all feeling pretty positive.

xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> I feel rubbish tonight, I have a headache and feel really sick :(
> 
> It seems that when I come from home from work I feel sick, I don't know if it's because I'm hungry or what, I've just eaten though and still feel it so maybe this is the start of morning sickness. I can cope if it's just in the evening, as long as it's not at work
> 
> Glad to see you're all feeling pretty positive.
> 
> xx

Yeah, pretty positive I'm NOT pregnant, lol... :haha: Although I get hopeful and sort of convince myself with symptoms sometimes... I actually don't really believe it will ever happen... I just can't believe that something that amazing will happen to me... and even if it does, I'm convinced it will be years... :cry: I'm just really not a lucky person... Nothing happens easily, it always seems to be really hard work... but anyway, enough of feeling sorry for myself! I'm doing all I can, nothing else I can do!!!! :shrug:

Aaaaw, sorry you're feeling so [email protected] hun... But like you said, better in the evening than at work! You'd not be able to hide that you're pg for long if you were throwing up every morning!!! :hugs:

And Gem, sorry you're feeling rubbish too :hugs:


----------



## MoonLove

Caroline:-) said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> And Gem, sorry you're feeling rubbish too :hugs:
> 
> :hugs:Thank you for hug!
> 
> 
> 
> Why is my stomach cramping up like this!? :cry:Click to expand...


----------



## squeal

Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## babycakes1982

Hi girls, sorry I've not been on for a while. Been riding the ttc roller coaster. I have eventually got a +ve opk late last night and today (CD 31!!!). So as you can imagine I was getting very frustrated with my body! Also my skin is really bad now. So think I may go to the docs about it....

Thinking about going for some acupunture to help regulate my cycles. It was actually my OH that suggested it. I was suprised cos I didn't think he was thinking about the whole ttc thing as much as me. But he was talking to a workmate about it and the mate said his wife tried it. She is now 7 months preggers!

Anyways, how is everyone else doing? Where are you all with your cycles?
xxxx


----------



## babycakes1982

P.S Squeal how are you honey? xxx


----------



## squeal

babycakes1982 said:


> P.S Squeal how are you honey? xxx

I'm okay thank you, although not had the best weekend. My OH has been working all weekend, finally got him to myself now.

I had a rubbish nights sleep due to potential asthma caused by the cat and possibly the dog. I went to bed at 2200 but couldn't sleep due to wheezing so I got up again and didn't go back to bed till 0200. I was still wheezing when OH came home at 0700 and still when I got up at 0930. I had a bath in the hope the steam would help me breathe which it did, but then I was sick three times after that! I'm hoping the sickness won't be turning into a daily thing.

Anyhow, feel better now, we've just watched a film and shortly we're going out with friends for a meal :)

So pleased you've finally got your +OPK, you've waited ages for that!! Get :sex: my fingers are tightly crossed for you! xx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey girls, how is everyone doing?
Evil evil evil :witch: got me yesterday so I'm out :nope: ... and I'm soooo gutted... :cry: I had a good old cry last night - feeling pretty sorry for myself! But, Cycle #4 *WILL* be the one!!!! [-o&lt;
So how's everyone else doing then?!?!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Aw Caroline, that's rubbish :-(

I plan to test on Saturday, but have full on AF symptoms, so expect she's on her way.


----------



## Caroline:-)

xsarahbellax said:


> Aw Caroline, that's rubbish :-(
> 
> I plan to test on Saturday, but have full on AF symptoms, so expect she's on her way.

Aaaaw, don't give up Sarah, you never know :shrug: You're not out 'til nasty witchy arrives... GL :hugs:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Come on guys! Where are you all?!?!?


----------



## purpledragon

bugger. Woke up yesterday with what I thought could have been implantation bleeding. Then nothing all yesterday. Then 24 hours later..... AF. That is 6 months now. :( It is driving me crazy. Especially with all the new babies and their photos all over facebook. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Lou1234

I'm around!

I think AF is due this weekend sometimes. I thought last month was a 26 day cycle but looks like I calculated wrong and it was 25 days. 25 days would make me due on today and nothing yet. 

I've said to hubby I'll wait until Sunday and if :witch: hasn't shown by then, I will POAS! I know that I still have a while before I can see any pattern in my cycle days so we'll see what happens this weekend!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Aaaaaw, so sorry :witch: got you again purpledragon :hugs: It's so hard isn't it... especially knowing there's nothing you can do except keep trying... It's hard to understand too - why is it that we are all timing BD exactly to give us the best possible chance... and *nothing*! Yet, so many people who have no clue about what time of the month they can conceive, have 1 little _accident _and *bam*, BFP?!!?? So not fair... :cry:

Hey Lou, well, fingers crossed fo you hun! You never know!!!! :hugs: I don't know whether it's better or worse to not know quite when to expect AF, lol... :wacko: I know my first couple of months off bcp I was the same and didn't really know... but my cycles seem to have regulated now going by the last 2 months... It's good that I know when I'm due on... but having an actual date that you are waiting for gives you even more reason to obsess!!!! :dohh: Aaaarargggghhhh...
So how's married life anyway hun? All good I hope... 
Good luck & I hope :witch: stays away for you! Let us know!!!


----------



## Lou1234

Married life is good!! It is the same as before in some ways but it has made us feel closer as well! He is still saying 'how's my wifey' when he phones or when I get home! It is still a novelty calling each other husband and wife!

I had the extreme urge to POAS last night and hubby just agrees with me and says that we can just buy more sticks so go and POAS! This could become an expensive habit!! It was a BFN but I should have really waited to use FMU this morning.

No AF yet but I have had very light cramps for the last few days so it feel like it is on its way and should show in the next day or so!


----------



## Mandyloo

Hi Everyone, A friend of mine sent me to this site because it helped her when she was TTC and now its my turn. I am 24 I have been married for 2 months. My DH is 36 so I am hoping that this does not have any affect on our ability to have kids. I have been taking prenatal vitamins for 6 months now and this is my frist month off of the pill! Ya! I am so excited and cannot wait for us to have cute babies running around : ) Wish me luck!


----------



## squeal

Hi MandyLoo, welcome :) my OH is 36 too and we had no problems so hope that reassures you, age doesn't really come into it for men, it's us women that have that time bomb!

Lou FX'd for you!

How are you today Caroline?

I had a bad night last night. I went to the toilet before I went to bed and when I wiped there was blood. We've not had sex for a couple of weeks now (how I miss it!) and there was no reason for there to be any blood. The tears just started to fall. I wiped again, and there was more. I went to bed and just cried, then my OH came to bed about an hour and a half later and I eventually managed to tell him what was wrong, he tried to reassure me etc and to think positive. I went to the toilet before I went to sleep and there was nothing, I went in the middle of the night and nothing, and there's been nothing since, but everytime I feel wet down there now I am paranoid. It's really worried me now. All I can think that could have caused it is my dog jumped on me earlier on in the evening and her paws went where my uterus would be. I'm really hoping everything is okay, the fact that I had no cramps other than normal and it was only the one/two times that I wiped makes me hopefuly that everything should still be okay.

I wish you didn't have to wait so bloody long for a scan!


----------



## babycakes1982

Hi Girls I'm still alive! I've been staying away for a while as I am becoming ttc obsessed. My AF is due today and I really think it is on it's way (cramping!). I am so frustrated with this process already. Keep thinking the worst i.e I am broken and it will never happen. Think it may just be this cycle (on CD 45!!!)


How are all of you? Where abouts are you in your cycle?

Squeal I hope you are ok too. When is your scan date? 
xxxxxx


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey *babycakes*!!!!! Nice to see you again stranger! :haha:
Big hugs hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: it's so sh1tty isn't it... I feel exactly the same as you... Just so terrified that there's something wrong and it'll never happen... such a scary thought! :cry: It's so hard not knowing and knowing all you can do is keep trying and hope for the best!!! It's seriously getting me down too hun, so you're not alone! :nope:
Here's hoping :witch: won't arrive for you after all though! I've heard plenty of people say on here that thye're convinced AF is on the way and have cramps, etc, then get a BFP - so you never know!!! GL x

Hey *Squeal*, how're you doing now? All sounds very worrying for you :hugs: although I'm sure it'll be fine... I have read that spotting in early pregnancy is actually quite common.... Have you been ok since? Maybe have a chat with your doctor, maybe they could push for an earlier scan if you have reason to be concerned? Hope you're ok now though lovely x

Hey *Lou*, glad all is going good with you guys... So... did AF arrive then hun, or are you still in with a chance for a BFP?!!?! :thumbup: Good luck hun!!! x

Hey *Mandy*, how's it going with you then hun? Congrats on your recent wedding!!!! :wedding: x

Well, as for me - who bl00dy knows what's going on?!?!? I was so convinced that my cycles had reculated now after BCP... the last 2 months my cycles have only been one day apart and ov was only one day different too... The last 2 cycles I ov'd on CD15 & CD16 and I've always got the positive opk actualy on the day of Ov ... BUT, yesterday - CD11 - I think I got my positive opk! (I say _think_ because they're never completely positive but I've read that some ic's just wont ever show a proper positive or it could be just that I only have a very short surge and I keep missing it?) But anyway, yeah, so it looks like I might have already Ov'd eben though I wasn't expecting it til Wednesday! I also had EWCM yesterday which I only ever get for one day... I had a completely white opk on CD10, what I think was the pos on CD11, and now a V faint line today on CD12!!! So I'm a bit annoyed that my cycles actually might not be settled, a bit confused because my pre-Ov temps are higher than normal too and seriously p1ssed off because we hardly BD'd because I wasn't expecting Ov so early! We BD'd yesterday (which I'd guess is when Ov was?) and then today... so I mean, we hopefully did it on one of the best days, so I'm not out, but still... so angry!!!! I really HATE this!!!!! _Please_ let me get a BFP this time... [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## squeal

Hi Caroline,

You sound really stressed atm :( the human body is annoying me at the moment too, nothing is simple is it? I hope you've managed to get plenty of :sex: in and manage to get your BFP this month!

I had the same thing happen to me when I went to the toilet last night and again nothing since. I'm so worried, one minute I am positive all is okay, and the next sure that I have lost the baby.

I'm in two minds whether to go for a private scan as they are so expensive. It's £89 if everything turns out okay which is so much money really.

xx


----------



## Lou1234

Hi Mandyloo - make sure you keep us updated with what happens with you!

Caroline - I'm sorry your body might not have settled down yet. But it does sound like you :sex: on the right day to catch. I hope this month is your month.

Hi Squeal - sorry you are worried about things. £89 is a lot of money but if it gives you peace of mind until your 12 week scan maybe it is worth it. As Caroline said - maybe call your doctor and tell them you are worried and see if they'll send you for an early scan.

Babycakes - I hope AF doesn't show for you.

With me - I thought AF had turned up this morning but now it appears to have just been some spotting this morning. Had nothing since then! Last month I had spotting the day before AF appeared full on so we'll see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## Mandyloo

Hi Girls thank you for all of the welcoming posts! 

Squeal ~ that is very comforting that your OH is 36 as well! I just cant help but think how has he not accidently gotten someone pregnant before this! LOL!Caroline ~ thank you for the congrats on the wedding!

I am supposed to be ovulating this week so we will see how things go! fingers crossed.


----------



## squeal

Lou - It turned into £100 because I wanted it the next day!

Anyway, I got back from it a short while ago and everything was fine!! I cannot explain how releived I am. He/she is just a little blob, can't really see much, but from its size he has put me at about 7.5 weeks and we also saw the heart beat as well as heard it which is 165bpm.

Now I just need to get back into a positive mind frame and stop worrying everytime I feel wet down there.

Mandyloo - Have you asked your OH if he has ever had anyone pregnant? My OH hasn't and thankfully doesn't have any children otherwise I wouldn't feel like this was so special between us both if he had already experienced it or even made a baby with someone even if they had chosen not to keep it. Hope you manage to catch that egg this week! :)

xx


----------



## babycakes1982

Hey Squeal I'm so glad everything is ok hun. It must have been such a wonderful feeling to hear a little heartbeat! 

MandyLou and Caroline thanks for the encouragement but :witch: got me last night! So onto cycle 4!

Xxx


----------



## Lou1234

Glad everything is ok Squeal!

Sorry :witch: got you babycakes. It got me today as well which means last cycle was 29 days.


----------



## Mandyloo

Squeal - I am so happy to hear that your Dr's Appt went ok and your little one even as "a little blob" is ok! 

Yes we have talked about it and he has never gotten anyone pregnant. Which I am happy about but at the same time than you let your mind wander to the worst. What if we cannot have kids, what if one of us isnt healthy. I feel like as women taking birth control we spend so long trying not to get pregnant thats its a weird feeling trying too! 

Fingers crossed for this week! I really hope we get lucky!


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey Squeal, I'm so glad everything is ok :hugs: - £100 well spent if it gives you piece of mind! I hope you're able to relax a bit more now and stop worrying so much :flower:

Aaaaw, so sorry :witch: got you babycakes & Lou
Babycakes - welcome to cycle #4! Hopefully the last for both of us!

Well, I THINK I Ov'd Saturday or Sunday but I'm not 100% yet as FF isn't recognising my temps yet... But I'd guess I'm 3 or 4 dpo now... Depending when I Ov'd we BD'd on Ov day, and maybe day before... so not great in terms of quantity due to it sneaking up on me early... but at least I will have got the best day... so here's to waiting again I guess... PLEASE let it be my turn [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## squeal

Thank you, it has made the world of difference! I'm not paranoid anymore and can talk about the baby with my OH again now.

I'm excited to wait and see whether this is your month now! When are you testing? Good Luck!


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> Thank you, it has made the world of difference! I'm not paranoid anymore and can talk about the baby with my OH again now.
> 
> I'm excited to wait and see whether this is your month now! When are you testing? Good Luck!

Aaaaw, I really hope it is hun!!! I want to come join you!!!! :happydance:
I think AF would be due a week Saturday... Think I'm gonna try and hold off testing this time... well, maybe with ICs if I feel the need, lol, but I somehow don't really count them, haha... maybe because I don't really trust them!!! lol...
We've got friends coming over from Dublin to stay that weekend, so I may give in and test on the Friday morning before we go to the airport so I know if I can have a drink that night!!!! lol... Gonna be difficult though... if I get a bfn I'll still not be sure until af arrives though :shrug: and if I get a bfp what do I do then?!?! If I decide I'm not going to drink for the whole of their visit it's gonna be obvious lol, so maybe I'd be better off telling them... But gees, as awkward as it'll be, I'd reeeaaaaalllly welcome that problem, because it will mean I have a bfp!!! Plleeeeeeaaaasssseeee be my turn!!!!


----------



## chef_mommy

Hi Everyone, Im new to the whole thread/forum thing. But this looks to be right up my alley. I just went off the pill in the middle of October, and have yet to get a visit from AF. I know I cant be preggo yet because it usually takes 3 months for your body to get back on track but still should AF have shown up by now?


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hey Chef, welcome! :flower:
So, you got your withdrawal bleed as normal I assume? It's your first real af you're waiting for is it? What CD are you on then?
Were you on bcp for long? Do you remmebr what your cycles used to be like? I personally had no idea having been on bcp for almost 10 years!!!! :wacko: But tbh, even if you do know what it's like, it can take ages for your cycles to settle down again... some people get back to normal straight away, other take months and months... I'm on my 5th cycle off the pill now and I'm not regular yet... :dohh: but then I don't know if I ever was!!!! :shrug: So anyway, I wouldn't worry to much about no AF yet, it's probably just a long cycle... but at the same time, you can't rule out being pregnant! There are plenty of pelple who get pg straight after coming off bcp... Unfortunately I wasn't one of them :cry:
GL hun and hope (if you're not pg!) that :witch: comes to visit soon... I know at that stage it's just a relief to get af so you can get on with ttc properly!!!


----------



## chef_mommy

I should really study up on these accronyms more. =] I actually havent got a withdrawl bleed. Didnt know I was supposed too. I was irregular before the pill (thats why i started in the first place) and was only on it for 2 years (off and on) I think I screwed up my system doing that. I was very forgetful person with pills so i had to go to the ring but that was just weird for me, then i went back to the pill and tried my best. Did fairly well with that but i still had funky periods on BC.. So I think Im coming to the conclusion after typing this I have screwed up my insides. Lol HELP!!!


----------



## Caroline:-)

chef_mommy said:


> I should really study up on these accronyms more. =] I actually havent got a withdrawl bleed. Didnt know I was supposed too. I was irregular before the pill (thats why i started in the first place) and was only on it for 2 years (off and on) I think I screwed up my system doing that. I was very forgetful person with pills so i had to go to the ring but that was just weird for me, then i went back to the pill and tried my best. Did fairly well with that but i still had funky periods on BC.. So I think Im coming to the conclusion after typing this I have screwed up my insides. Lol HELP!!!

Do you not normally have a bleed when you have your week off the pill then? That's all the withdrawal bleed is, the same one you have every month between pill packs... You didn't get that even? 
Sorry about all the abbreviations... :dohh: CD = Cycle Day, BCP = Birth control pill, AF/:witch: = period,


----------



## chef_mommy

Ohhh. gotcha. Yes I had a period every month when I was on BC.. it wasnt regular by any means though except that it came every month. But when I stop taking the BC I never got a visit from AF. Which I would of figured I would have..


----------



## squeal

Sorry I'm a bit confused.

You had your withdrawal bleed every month when you stopped taking your pill for a week each month right? So are you saying that when you came off BC that your normal withdrawal bleed has never come like it normally did? Or are you saying that since your withdrawal bleed you have not had a real AF yet?

If this is the case and you had your withdrawal bleed but no AF a month later, it could mean you're pregnant (it is possible) but it could also mean your body is still adjusting to coming off the pill. Some women can get back to normal pretty quickly, others may not get AF for 40/50 days. In my case I had my first real AF 32 after my withdrawal bleed.

Hope that makes sense and helps.


----------



## babycakes1982

How are we ladies? Where about's ev1 in their cycle?

Welcome chef Mommy, I'm a bit confused with your cycle too?

I'm CD7 and I went for my 1st session of acupuncture today - enjoyed it! 


Hope you are all well :dust: xxx


----------



## squeal

Ooh what was the accupuncture like then, how did it feel?

Another week and you'll be :sex: LOADS, I hope you catch that egg in time for Christmas!


----------



## purpledragon

Im on CD 11 So it's time to start getting BUSY ;P Fingers crossed for this month.


----------



## squeal

purpledragon said:


> Im on CD 11 So it's time to start getting BUSY ;P Fingers crossed for this month.

Sending you lots of :dust:

Good Luck!

xx


----------



## Lou1234

Hi all.

How is everyone?

I'm something like CD6. I'm in exam mode at the moment so my stress levels are rather high! Hoping it doesn't affect OV or anything like that.


----------



## chef_mommy

Squal and Babycakes- 
I stopped taking BC Oct. 19. My last visit bleed was Oct. 3-5. I havent had anyhting since then. No spotting or even symptoms of my period. I know Im not preggers cause Ive taken multiple HPT and they were all BFN's. My only concern is that if I dont get a visit from AF I cant ovulate. I started taking Royal Jelly to help get my cycle regular. But I just started that a week ago. So hopefully it will help!


----------



## missangie

Hi all! Anyone here been off the pill for 6+ months and still not have a regular cycle?

I feel like Im the only one! I had my withdrawal bleed in April after stopping the bc pill and had :witch: in August but that is it! AHHHHH

Been to the doc. many times and have had ultrasound and some blood test (all of which look good), got sent to OBGYN who gave me provera and had withdrawal bleed from that few weeks ago. 

Anyone else still outta whack?

Oh and to add, my cycles were like clock work before I started BC...


----------



## jennievictora

hiya i came of the pill in august :) im using ovulation tests for bout 2 months now had one positve :( hoping its just my body trying to adjust but i also from pcos :( x


----------



## finallyready

Hey Ladies! This thread is right up my ally! I went off BC July 4 (had 6 days of w/d bleed) and since then NOTHING! I had been on the pill for about 12 years and had very regular period before that. Got my first period at 13 and started the pill at age 16. Anyways, I got (what I am assuming/hoping) was a AF on Nov 7 - it started off slow like spotting and was very dark brown sorry for TMI it got heavier during the week and lasted about 6 days. Then stopped...I am hoping it was AF (sounds strange hoping for AF) but if it was then that means I ovulated right...and I need to OV to get BFP!

About 14 days after what I think was AF I had very creamy CM which I am guessing meant OV so I BD'd around that time. Now I am patiently waiting for Dec 7 which would be the start of a 28 day cycle (assuming I am 28 days) for either AF or BFP! 

This is so frustrating as not getting a period is annoying because each month since July I have been taking random tests to see if I would get BFPs but each time BFN :( I took my last test on Nov 13 (after what I think AF finished) thinking maybe it was implantation bleed but it was BFN that is why I think it was AF. 

Sorry for the rant ladies! I just wish someone would have warned me it would take a while to get back on track from having been on the pill. Everyone I talked too (including my DR) told me that I would get preggers right after stopping the pill as that is your most fertile (ya right!) I know some do but of course, I'm the one that decides to wait and now I feel like I screwed myself. 

I'm 29 DH is 30! married 3yrs together 10...TTC baby #1


----------



## missangie

finallyready, I know how you feel. :hugs: It is VERY frusterating! My sister and cousin stopped birth control at the same time as me and they are BOTH pregnant. One is 3+ months and the other is 2+ and Im still not ovulating! UGH. 

Do keep in mind that even if you have AF, it is possible to not be ovulating. Are you charting your temps? I just started this month and I think it will be helpful to see if I actually do ovulate or not. I also do OPKs but have never seen a positive... :wacko:

:dust:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi girls... Well, I still can't believe I'm writing this but... I got my :bfp: !!!!! :happydance:
I tested last Thursday (12DPO) as our friends were coming over first thing Friday from Dublin to stay for the weekend, and I wanted to know whether I could have a drink or not!!!! AND, OMG, there was a faint little line on both IC and FRER!!!! :wacko: Sooooo anyway, they went back yesterday so I tested again this morning (17DPO) on a FRER and clearblue digi - FRER line was pretty much as dark as the control line and digi said 2-3.... yay, soooo excited and can't believe it!!!! It actually hasn't sunk in yet and doesn't feel real!!!!! :yipee:
So, how's everyone else doing then!??!?
Lou, did you ov yet?
Squeal - I'm coming to join you - woohoo!!!
Babycakes - how's it going with you?!?!
Loads of babydust for everyone - I reaaaaalllly hope some of you will be joining me soon!!!! :dust:


----------



## squeal

Congratulations again Caroline!! I bet you're so happy. Just in time for Christmas. Are you going to tell ppl then or wait till your 12 week scan? I'll look forward to seeing you in first tri! When will your due date be? Xx


----------



## Lou1234

OMG Caroline!! :happydance:

I gasped out loud when I saw your post!! So happy for you!

I'm not sure about if I've ov'd or not yet. We are pretty much DTD every other evening at the moment. If there is an egg I want to catch it!!


----------



## finallyready

Hey missangie...I have no idea if I am ovulating...I don't chart my temps and have never taken OPK! I guess I should go to the dollar store and buy some OPKs to see what is up. I am hoping AF comes in the next week or so and then I'll start doing OPKs. If AF does NOT come and I get a BFN then I'll be back to square one :( How often and what point do you start testing with OPK???? 

ugh this sucks so much! Here ppl are waiting to get BFP and we are hoping for BFO (Big Fat Ovulation) LOL.


----------



## chef_mommy

Agreed. I just wish I knew if I was ovulating.. That would make things alot easier. I hate not knowing..


----------



## missangie

I know, where is our BFO! :wink: 

I went online and purchased some cheapo OPKs, it came with a LOT of them so I have actually been testing twice a day, every day since I last had my withdrawal bleed from Provera.... 

Im either not ovulating or those cheapos dont really work (or maybe both!!)

Crossing my fingers for our BFO which will lead to our BFP!!!!!!


----------



## chef_mommy

I used opks the last two weeks in november and I had 2 days that had darker lines. But I just dont under stand how if I havent had AF. Someone told me on here that ov is first and that would make sense but what if I never get a period.. Will I still ov? Theres just so many questions. And im so confused at how all these teenage girls who have no idea about their cycles and when they ovulate yet they are still getting pregnant like no other. Its not fair.


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> Congratulations again Caroline!! I bet you're so happy. Just in time for Christmas. Are you going to tell ppl then or wait till your 12 week scan? I'll look forward to seeing you in first tri! When will your due date be? Xx

Thanks hun :hugs: I am soooo happy and excited, but it still hasn't sunk in!!!! :shrug:

I've told one of my best mates as she was over for the weekend from Dublin the day after we found out... I didn't want to tell anyone so soon, but she's probbaly have guessed with me not able to drink, lol, and would have known if I'd made up excuses!!!! haha... It's also the only opportunity I'd have had to tell her in person! I also told my mum tonight... And I'll tell my best friend in the next couple of weeks.... other than that we'll wait 'til 12 weeks...

According to when I Ov'd I'd be due August 6th... but if you go from the first day of cycle as Dr probably will, it'd be August 10th.... 
When did you go to Dr hun? I'm thinking of going Friday...


----------



## Caroline:-)

Lou1234 said:


> OMG Caroline!! :happydance:
> 
> I gasped out loud when I saw your post!! So happy for you!
> 
> I'm not sure about if I've ov'd or not yet. We are pretty much DTD every other evening at the moment. If there is an egg I want to catch it!!

hehe, thanks hun :hugs:
I really hope you can be joining me reeeeaaaallllly soon... Just keep up that BDing if you're not sure when you've OV'd... I'm sure you'll be with me in no time!!!! Here's loads of babydust to help you on your way :dust: GL hun x


----------



## squeal

Caroline:-) said:


> squeal said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations again Caroline!! I bet you're so happy. Just in time for Christmas. Are you going to tell ppl then or wait till your 12 week scan? I'll look forward to seeing you in first tri! When will your due date be? Xx
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: I am soooo happy and excited, but it still hasn't sunk in!!!! :shrug:
> 
> I've told one of my best mates as she was over for the weekend from Dublin the day after we found out... I didn't want to tell anyone so soon, but she's probbaly have guessed with me not able to drink, lol, and would have known if I'd made up excuses!!!! haha... It's also the only opportunity I'd have had to tell her in person! I also told my mum tonight... And I'll tell my best friend in the next couple of weeks.... other than that we'll wait 'til 12 weeks...
> 
> According to when I Ov'd I'd be due August 6th... but if you go from the first day of cycle as Dr probably will, it'd be August 10th....
> When did you go to Dr hun? I'm thinking of going Friday...Click to expand...

How exciting! I told work last week and so we had to tell some friends due to work having to speak to one of them about it. Other than that we're waiting till 12 weeks too. I have my scan on 16th December.

I waited to go to the doctors until I was about 7 weeks I think, it wouldn't have made any difference when I went because I couldn't see the midwife until I was nearlly 10 weeks anyway as they don't see anyone before that.

Have you got an appointment booked for tomorrow then?


----------



## Caroline:-)

squeal said:


> Caroline:-) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeal said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations again Caroline!! I bet you're so happy. Just in time for Christmas. Are you going to tell ppl then or wait till your 12 week scan? I'll look forward to seeing you in first tri! When will your due date be? Xx
> 
> Thanks hun :hugs: I am soooo happy and excited, but it still hasn't sunk in!!!! :shrug:
> 
> I've told one of my best mates as she was over for the weekend from Dublin the day after we found out... I didn't want to tell anyone so soon, but she's probbaly have guessed with me not able to drink, lol, and would have known if I'd made up excuses!!!! haha... It's also the only opportunity I'd have had to tell her in person! I also told my mum tonight... And I'll tell my best friend in the next couple of weeks.... other than that we'll wait 'til 12 weeks...
> 
> According to when I Ov'd I'd be due August 6th... but if you go from the first day of cycle as Dr probably will, it'd be August 10th....
> When did you go to Dr hun? I'm thinking of going Friday...Click to expand...
> 
> How exciting! I told work last week and so we had to tell some friends due to work having to speak to one of them about it. Other than that we're waiting till 12 weeks too. I have my scan on 16th December.
> 
> I waited to go to the doctors until I was about 7 weeks I think, it wouldn't have made any difference when I went because I couldn't see the midwife until I was nearlly 10 weeks anyway as they don't see anyone before that.
> 
> Have you got an appointment booked for tomorrow then?Click to expand...

No, I don't have an appointment - my surgery doesn't actually do appointments, you can just turn up and see the doctor whenever you want... I was going to leave it later, but a few people said they went straight away... hmmm, don't know what to do now!!!! lol

Oooooh, not long 'til your scan then! Very exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## squeal

I should say it doesn't matter too much when you go, it just depends on your surgery's policy.

When I eventually saw the doctor all he did was tell me my EDD, listen to my heart and feel my stomach, and chat to me about what not to eat etc, it wasn't very exciting, but at least it felt as though the ball was starting to roll and also meant I could start looking forward to other appointments (I can't beleive how many you have to have!).

I think I am starting to get a tiny bump now :)


----------



## chef_mommy

Im so jealous of the two of you (squeal and caroline).. Congrats on yall BFP's!! and h&h 9months! Hopefully some of us will be joining you soon enough!!


----------



## squeal

chef_mommy said:


> Im so jealous of the two of you (squeal and caroline).. Congrats on yall BFP's!! and h&h 9months! Hopefully some of us will be joining you soon enough!!

Thank you :) I'm sure you will be joining us both sooner than you think! Good Luck for this month, sending you lots of :dust: your way xx


----------



## chef_mommy

I should be testing dec. 9th. But I think I am going to be weak and have to test early. I have been having cramps yesterday and the day before dizziness, headaches.. I am praying every night for a :bfp: before christmas!!


----------



## Caroline:-)

chef_mommy said:


> Im so jealous of the two of you (squeal and caroline).. Congrats on yall BFP's!! and h&h 9months! Hopefully some of us will be joining you soon enough!!

Thanks hun! I'm sure you'll be with us soon though!!!!
GL and loads of babydust :dust:


----------



## finallyready

Well I'm not getting a Christmas BFP :( I was hoping I would as it would be so amazing to tell my parents (they are eager to become 1st time grandparents) however...I took a test yesterday and BFN. 

Since last month was my 'first' AF since stopping BC in July, if I have a 28 day cycle then AF should be here today...so far no sign. It is possible my cycle is 30 days (I think that is what I was before I started BC but can't remember). 

I'm really hopefully AF will come as I think that will mean I did OV. I paid special attn to my body this last cycle and had the right kind of CM during 'OV' time...so here's hoping AF comes (cause I'm sure a BFP would have registered by now) and that means I can start trying again! 

Here's hoping to a BFP for New Years!!!!

:dust:


----------



## WDWJess

Hi just wanted to say a big congratulations to *Caroline*. I'm so happy for you hun :happydance: I also gasped when I read your post with the good news.

Sorry I've been MIA, OH and I decided we should really wait to start ttc after our wedding next September and I left the boards for a while but I'm back and posting in the WTT forums but will be stalking this group still.

I've decided not to go back on the pill in the meantime and we are currently using the withdrawal method so who knows I may end up in 1st trimester before I'm suppose to!

GL to all of you still waiting for your BFP's I pray you'll all get them for Xmas or in the New Year xxx


----------



## claire grant

Hey, im new to this so just thought it would be nice to have a chat. I am just recently off the pill and am ttc. How long ago did you come off the pill?x


----------



## purpledragon

claire grant said:


> Hey, im new to this so just thought it would be nice to have a chat. I am just recently off the pill and am ttc. How long ago did you come off the pill?x

7 months ago, after being on it for about 12/13 yrs.


----------



## chef_mommy

I came off the the pill oct 19th. I was on and off of it for 2-2 1/2 years. I was bad with taking a pill everyday. So I think I s,rewed up my insides.. But we are still ttc baby #1.


----------



## Lou1234

claire grant said:


> Hey, im new to this so just thought it would be nice to have a chat. I am just recently off the pill and am ttc. How long ago did you come off the pill?x

:hi:

I stopped my pill in September and had my pill bleed on the 23rd. I've had 2 'real' AFs since then and my next one is due middle of next week if my cycles have settled down.


----------



## berniegroves

Hi All, 
I came off the pill last week after 10 years of being on it. 
I am currently on my withdrawl bleed and we are going to start TTC next week! Exciting. 
Congrats to those who have had their BFP's! 
x


----------



## Mackay

Hope you don't mind me jumping in on the chats.

I just joined this forum, and it seems like it could be a huge support.

I stopped taking the pill this past August after being on it for about 13 years. I got my period right away and my cycles have been lasting from 31 - 37 days. This is our second time TTC. This is the first month I've started using opk's and it's driving me crazy. I'm on CD 23 and still no positive opk :( My CM hasn't really changed yet, so I'm thinking anovulatory cycle?

My long cycles are so frustrating.

It's very comforting to know there are other woman out there going through the same thing :)


----------



## Caroline:-)

Hi girls, how is everyone?
I've not been on bnb for a couple of weeks now and I was really hoping I'd come on here and see loads of BFPs... Anyone due to test soon??!?! GL girls... try and stay positive :hugs:
The last 2 weeks I've been sooo ill... flu and a chest infection so I'm on antibiotics at the moment... I've also got terrible sickness... not sure whether it's a mix of both morning sickness and because of my illness?!?!? It's horrible though - it lasts all day and I'm constantly being sick... :sick:
I also had spotting for more than a week so I was quite worried... but my GP referred me for an early scan which I had today, and thankfully all is ok!!!!! Gees, I've had a right couple of weeks of it... and I'm still sick... 
Anyway, GL and loads of :dust: to you all


----------



## squeal

Glad everything is okay Caroline, I know how worried I was when I had the tiniest bit of blood.

I had my 12 week scan yesterday. Everything was fine, it was great. I have to go back again next week for another as the baby was being lazy and they couldn't get the measurements to measure the fluid behind it's neck.


----------



## babycakes1982

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi girls, how is everyone?
> I've not been on bnb for a couple of weeks now and I was really hoping I'd come on here and see loads of BFPs... Anyone due to test soon??!?! GL girls... try and stay positive :hugs:
> The last 2 weeks I've been sooo ill... flu and a chest infection so I'm on antibiotics at the moment... I've also got terrible sickness... not sure whether it's a mix of both morning sickness and because of my illness?!?!? It's horrible though - it lasts all day and I'm constantly being sick... :sick:
> I also had spotting for more than a week so I was quite worried... but my GP referred me for an early scan which I had today, and thankfully all is ok!!!!! Gees, I've had a right couple of weeks of it... and I'm still sick...
> Anyway, GL and loads of :dust: to you all


Oh Caroline I hope you feel better soon hun. I've not really been on here either. That's good that your GP sent you for an early scan- ease your mind a bit. Me - I'm kinda taking a step back from the ttc thing' getting too stressed and obssesed. No Xmas BFP as :witch: got me last w.end but on a +ve note I had my 1st 30 day cycle. Think it may be due to soy and acupuncture.

Not trying over Dec and Jan because I would be due around about my sisters wedding.

GL to everyone hoping for an XMAS BFP.


:dust: to you all xxxx


----------



## purpledragon

Well this is the last try for the year. If it doesn't happen then I might spend the next 2 months not trying. I have decided I want to enjoy my 30th next year and not have a baby thats due at the same time. It is gonna be hard not thinking about it but you only turn 30 once and I didn't have a very big 21st. So babycakes I know how you must be feeling.


----------



## finallyready

Hi Ladies...I'm still getting BFN's:cry: So basically that means that I'm back on an annovulatery cycle which sucks. So obviously I did NOT ovulate last month like I hoped I did. :nope:

Therefore, my next steps are to enjoy Chistmas and New Years! :wine: I did some research on this product called Fertial-Aid so I ordered a 2 month supply of the pills and some 'tea' called Fertil-tea. I plan to start taking it as soon as it comes in the mail which should be this week sometime. 

My goal in taking this product is that it will bring my period back! :thumbup: I just want to get a regular cycle then I can start taking OV tests and go from there. I hate that I want to get PG so bad but it is impossible right now with no AF :growlmad:

I'll keep you posted on how the Fertil Aid goes. Happy Holidays everyone :flower:


----------



## Lou1234

Thought I'd come on and say hi to everyone! :flower:

I've been hanging around the General Chat and Girly section recenty. AF arrived last Thurs. I found myself symptom spotting during the 2WW - reading some of the threads on here encourage me too much so I decided to take a little step back.

I'm not expecting things to happen this cycle. I am due to ov next week (if I am ovulating that is) which isn't great timing as MIL is staying with us for Christmas and we'll be busy so I'm writing off this month. So bring on a Feb BFP!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Caroline:-) said:


> Hi girls, how is everyone?
> I've not been on bnb for a couple of weeks now and I was really hoping I'd come on here and see loads of BFP's...

Hi Caroline! I got my BFP while you were away! I'm 6 weeks today! Currently surrering with a nasty cold/flu and the worst cough, so I'm in bed trying to rest. No pregnancy symptoms to report (yet).. I really hope our little blob survives this virus. Xx


----------

